# Sunset Strings - A Truly Unique Approach to String Libraries



## Mike Greene (Nov 19, 2020)

_*EDIT* - See this post (March 10, 2021) on Page 15 of this thread for actual release announcement._

*EDIT*_ - See this post (March 23, 2021) on Page 16 for update 1.1 info._

Pre-Release Post:

I thought that doing a strings library would be easy. Sure, it's expensive (especially when you use top L.A session players and record in Studio A at United Recording/Ocean Way in Hollywood), but once the recording and sample editing are done, then all you have to do is just map them into Kontakt and boom ... done. Easy peasy. Way easier than a stupid Pattern Player or word builder instrument. Seriously, I thought this was going to be the easiest library I've done.

That was the plan. But ... I forgot to take into account that I keep getting "ideas." Plus the guys who worked with me on this are really fussy about sound and stuff and totally upped my game. (Apparently people take strings more seriously than banjos.) I know this will sound like marketing hype, but I think it was worth it, because I must say, I'm really proud of this one.

Anyway, over a year later, this puppy is finally finished. Well, not _completely_ finished, since it's not encoded yet, and while we wait for that, we'll no doubt come up with a few more tweaks. But by golly, a boy's gotta recoup, so I'm announcing it now. We're calling this a pre-release, since the final KPlayer version won't get here for at least a few weeks, but for those who buy now, you'll get it for $199 instead of $300, plus you get the advance copy of the full Kontakt version now. _<EDIT> KPlayer version is now released, although we're keeping the presale price for another week or so, because some upcoming ads have that price in them. I really should have coordinated this better..._

So check out the video, then head on over to our "Help Mike Recoup His Expenses" webpage. As always, we have a 30 day full refund policy with this. Seriously, we want zero unhappy customers.




<EDIT>

And here's a piece David Kudell sent me. Great piece, so we're making it our first official demo. All strings, even the articulations you might not expect, are Sunset Strings:




And here's a fantastic piece by Vincent Carlo:


----------



## chapbot (Nov 19, 2020)

Haha yes I remember hearing this back in January at NAMM. I wondered what happened to it!


----------



## Technostica (Nov 19, 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Nov 19, 2020)

Wow, eminently and imminently useful.

And here I was thinking I didn't need any more string libraries.

Silly me...

.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 19, 2020)

Wow these sound really nice. Heading to buy now


----------



## Traz (Nov 19, 2020)

Well, consider me extremely hyped.


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 19, 2020)

I wasn’t clear from the video: does this have a way to switch articulations through key switches or CCs? Or do you have to set up a new instrument for each articulation set up.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks and sounds quite unique and useful! Pretty easy buy for me - don’t need another standard string library. Thank you for doing something new and interesting!


----------



## David Kudell (Nov 19, 2020)

Wow @Mike Greene this sounds phenomenal. You can tell the quality of the space you recorded in and the players (Its a big week for United Recording eh?) The large Studio A looks like a beautiful room.

I’m also really impressed with the number of articulations, with things like waves and sul Tasto it’s like getting Olafur Arnalds chamber evolutions too. Congrats on this release!


----------



## Henning (Nov 19, 2020)

Without further ado: bought. Downloading right away! Awesome stuff, Mike!


----------



## Oliver (Nov 20, 2020)

well Mike, consider me as veeeery impressed!
So much there and it sounds great!!!

But i am still wondering what took you so long?  
This could have been finished within a weeks work time...
well...do better next time 

just heading over to the "support Mike" page and buying it...


----------



## zimm83 (Nov 20, 2020)

What is the download size ?


----------



## pulsedownloader (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds beautiful, congrats!


----------



## funnybear (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds great. Will there be a video / sound demo showcasing the close mics?


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 20, 2020)

WOW! Great sound indeed


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 20, 2020)

@Mike Greene Really interesting approach for a strings library with some very useful playing combinations, and it does sound really great.

One thing that isn't clear from watching the video is how this would all be put together in a composition. For example, I may want a Sforzando Attack to only play on the first note of a passage, and a Scatter Release to play on the last note of the passage. How is this accomplished? From the video, it seems like the Attack and Release articulations are either on or off for all notes, with no ability to switch mid-stream.

To that end, it would be helpful to see MIDI sequencer examples of Sunset Strings playing a composition, so we can see how the layers, articulations, attacks, and releases are manipulated.

Thanks!


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 20, 2020)

Oh yeah!

I remember watching the NAMM video thinking "Wow, Mike's really out of his comfort zone with that one!", and then I proceeded to be amazed by the quick demo. And this walkthrough you just posted does not disappoint! That really is something else you have going on!

Thank you for the update!

EDIT as I just finished the video. I'm very curious about the attack and releases for layers other than sul tasto, that would spark some good creativity right there!


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 20, 2020)

I was reading the articulation list on the website and I can't find legato... I guess the library is more a textural (and a great awesome one it seems, it really sounds special!) color palette but still puzzling not to have a legato patch, or "performance" patch, at least to integrate the other articulations when needed with a cohesive sound. Am I missing anything?
Again, it sounds really great, the room is so amazing it jumps at you, so I understand the eventual lack of that patch and it would still make this library very desirable.
Cheers!


----------



## Technostica (Nov 20, 2020)

Legato is a left wing conspiracy and a fraudulent attempt at joined up music.
Worst articulation ever. I’ve sacked it.


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 20, 2020)

Yeah, I know....
And pizzicato should be injected to cleanup your insides, we could look into that. 
Also, flautando will go away like a miracle....


----------



## Kent (Nov 20, 2020)

sounds lovely! And very clever UI/UX work @Mike Greene — great job to you and your team!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 20, 2020)

I think it sounds great, and on a dual mod wheel controller should be fun to play.
Some great articulation ideas.
Fantastic. Really like Short Crescendos too.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 20, 2020)

So much fun to play!!! :D Love it!

Semitone Trills -> Release into Slow Bend, so cool!


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 20, 2020)

Beautiful sounding library. Lots of air and character. I'll definitely save up for this one.


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 20, 2020)

Thank you soooooo much for leaving the wrench button unlocked! ❤ 

Already started experimenting, adding pitchbend and such. 
The Scatter endings are also very nice with the starting point set further back without the sustain.


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I thought that doing a strings library would be easy. Sure, it's expensive (especially when you use top L.A session players and record in Studio A at United Recording/Ocean Way in Hollywood), but once the recording and sample editing are done, then all you have to do is just map them into Kontakt and boom ... done. Easy peasy. Way easier than a stupid Pattern Player or word builder instrument. Seriously, I thought this was going to be the easiest library I've done.
> 
> That was the plan. But ... I forgot to take into account that I keep getting "ideas." Plus the guys who worked with me on this are really fussy about sound and stuff and totally upped my game. (Apparently people take strings more seriously than banjos.) I know this will sound like marketing hype, but I think it was worth it, because I must say, I'm really proud of this one.
> 
> ...





I love It Mike!

So inspiring sound! I'm waiting for the release.


----------



## thorwald (Nov 20, 2020)

I'm normally very fond of legato, but in this case I can probably live without it. This would cover almost everything that I'd want from a string library for a typical Scandi vibe, not to mention that the price is very attractive as well.

@Mike Greene, if you don't mind answering, how much is mapped to Komplete knobs with the Player version? I.e., how many UI controls of the library one could access, if they can't control the library via a mouse?

This would be super important to know before the purchase, as based on the video, it seems that customization is a huge part of the library.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Oliver (Nov 20, 2020)

@Mike Greene
Please dont tell anybody about this library!....shhhhhhh

Its f....g A M A Z I N G

Best library 2020!!!!!!
and the price insane!


----------



## Oliver (Nov 20, 2020)

just maybe one wish...
Could you implement a kind of a "Randomize" button for randomizing layers, attacks and realeases and modwheel modi?
Also a third layer!

Wow that would even be better...

but...
still in that status a great great library!


----------



## el-bo (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds great, and seems extremely useful. Good list of arts, and really dig the linked/staggered CC11 and the ability to control the density of the little flourishes (I wonder if that 'speed' knob can be MIDI learnt?). Also, is it possible to load up single articulations?

One to watch. Cograts!


----------



## ism (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow, this is just stunningly beautiful. 

I’m quite in awe.


----------



## h.s.j.e (Nov 20, 2020)

That sounds and looks incredible.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 20, 2020)

WHOA 😮....Just Bought Afflatus , do i 'need' this too lol ?....(price is certainly right and they sound GREAT )


----------



## Garlu (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow... I didn't see this coming...! Got it and enjoying it quite a lot!!!
@Mike Greene, cc#1 seems to have a huge jump on dynamics around value 30-35 (on the flautando).

Just applied a bit of EQ (to my taste, some of the mid-range needs to be cleaned up) and added a bit of external reverb. The flautando patch sounds like heaven!! Great job, Mike!



PS. No midi cc movement, just "polyphonic live/realtime playing" with both hands.


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 20, 2020)

As I watched the video I found myself saying, "Yeah, but what's NEW, compared to all my other string libraries?" And then I quickly found myself saying "Oh, this... and this... and that... and that...." Tempting. 

And Mike, your videos continue to be some of the most enjoyable AND informative virtual instrument videos to watch.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Holy cannoli, Mike... this is amazing! I was skeptical at first... "another strings library?" But this has so many possibilities. What a cool concept!

Congrats on the release


----------



## Robym (Nov 20, 2020)

@Mike Greene congratulations, this is really a great strings library, and for what it's worth, (can i say that? yes i will) it is probably the only strings library we wished we had done as devs (if we did any strings library at all).

This is gonna be a hit. Really well done. The 2 layers crossfade idea is a killer, the choices of articulations, the sound possibilities with those ricochets and repetitions... wow... finally a strings library that does not repeat the same formula as 10 years ago (not taking anything away from other devs whose libraries sound amazing). Bravo!!!

(hope no one takes this post badly, but when i watched the video i really wanted to shake Mike's hands)


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 20, 2020)

Wow! Seriously impressive, this must be one of the most innovative string libraries to hit the market in recent years.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Nov 20, 2020)

I Find Mikes Voice very soothing and enjoyable lol 😁👍🏻


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Nov 20, 2020)

congrats Mike, looks and sounds great, innovative!


----------



## Tim_Wells (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds really nice! Congrats, Mike!

When does the intro sale price end? (apologies if I missed it)


----------



## ism (Nov 20, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> As I watched the video I found myself saying, "Yeah, but what's NEW, compared to all my other string libraries?" And then I quickly found myself saying "Oh, this... and this... and that... and that...." Tempting.



I was like that too. Except that the sound of this space and these players (and whatever else Mike put into the secret sauce was in and of itself fabulously new) struck me as new and exciting entirely in itself.

But @Mike Greene - not just gorgeous sampling, but a real moment of innovation. I can't quite express how much I love this. It really is breathtaking.




Garlu said:


> Just applied a bit of EQ (to my taste, some of the mid-range needs to be cleaned up) and added a bit of external reverb. The flautando patch sounds like heaven!! Great job, Mike!



Yes! that is exactly how the flautandos sound. Thanks for sharing that video.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 20, 2020)

Sounds and looks incredible!
Congrats, Mike!


----------



## Garlu (Nov 20, 2020)

ism said:


> Yes! that is exactly how the flautandos sound. Thanks for sharing that video.


Pleasure to share it on this community!


----------



## MPortmann (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats Mike. Love the sound and concept


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 20, 2020)

Did RealiTone make the purchase 4 equal payments of 49.99 every 2 weeks or was that PayPal?

Just curious as I have never seen that before and I just finished Christmas shopping spree for 2 weeks using PayPal?

Not complaining, just read the email and it showed 3 other dates that would be taken from that particular signed account every two weeks.

Almost done downloading this now. Gonna get sum...


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2020)

bvaughn0402 said:


> Wow these sound really nice. Heading to buy now


Thanks Brandon! In case you're wondering, your copy is Serial #1. 



jbuhler said:


> I wasn’t clear from the video: does this have a way to switch articulations through key switches or CCs? Or do you have to set up a new instrument for each articulation set up.


It doesn't. At least not now. We could maybe add that, but I'm not sure how useful it would be, since this is aimed more at textural applications, as opposed to melodic performances. But maybe I'm wrong that it wouldn't be useful.



David Kudell said:


> Wow @Mike Greene
> I’m also really impressed with the number of articulations, with things like waves and sul Tasto it’s like getting Olafur Arnalds chamber evolutions too.


Uhhhh ... were you bugging our planning meetings? 



Oliver said:


> But i am still wondering what took you so long?
> This could have been finished within a weeks work time...
> well...do better next time


 Honestly, if we were starting over right now, and you asked me how long this should take, I would _still_ say "maybe a month or two." I just never learn ...



funnybear said:


> Sounds great. Will there be a video / sound demo showcasing the close mics?


One of the guys mentioned that I forgot to show the different mics, plus that I had reverb on the whole time. I'll try to do that when we do the official release, which will have a different video.



zimm83 said:


> What is the download size ?


Uncompressed is 20GB, but the compression and ncw makes it 14GB.



chimuelo said:


> Did RealiTone make the purchase 4 equal payments of 49.99 every 2 weeks or was that PayPal?


That was PayPal, not me. (At least I _think_ it was! If not, I need to turn off whatever button I accidentally clicked.  )



Tim_Wells said:


> When does the intro sale price end? (apologies if I missed it)


I honestly don't know, but with Black Friday and the Holidays, I can't imaging raising it before the end of the year. If I do, send me an email and I'll give you a coupon code. I don't want to rush anyone.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> For example, I may want a Sforzando Attack to only play on the first note of a passage, and a Scatter Release to play on the last note of the passage. How is this accomplished? From the video, it seems like the Attack and Release articulations are either on or off for all notes, with no ability to switch mid-stream.


You're correct about this, and it's a problem I keep forgetting to address. We're adding keyswitches to engage/disengage Attacks/Releases. That will be in an update soon (which you'll get before the KPlayer release.)

In addition to that, I'll be adding an option where the Attacks only play at the start of a phrase, and Releases play only at the end. Those will be later in the KPlayer release.



thorwald said:


> @Mike Greene, if you don't mind answering, how much is mapped to Komplete knobs with the Player version? I.e., how many UI controls of the library one could access, if they can't control the library via a mouse?


Right now, none. But they all will be, since that's our main snag with the NKS approval process. (I save that for last, because I hate that part of the process. It's important to do, but it's a PIA because you have to do the knob assignments in ... wait for it ... the Maschine app. Yes, Maschine.)

On a related note, we'll also be adding "Info" for each knob and button. We're trying to make our instruments more accessible for those who are vision challenged.



el-bo said:


> ...I wonder if that 'speed' knob can be MIDI learnt?
> Also, is it possible to load up single articulations?


Speed knob is definitely MIDI learnable. Right-click on it to bring up MIDI Learn.

Presently, this all loads in a single patch. It's how I've done things with all our libraries, but I have to admit, especially in orchestral applications, single articulations could be useful. I'm adding it to "the list."


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 20, 2020)

Shit. This really does sound good. I thought people were just being nice, because they were afraid that they would be kicked straight out of the forum otherwise. Also, compliments for the nice, clean and cool UI.

And I was doing so well during this sale season...


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> I was reading the articulation list on the website and I can't find legato... I guess the library is more a textural (and a great awesome one it seems, it really sounds special!) color palette but still puzzling not to have a legato patch...


Legato is an interesting topic. We thought about recording legatos, but decided against it, not just because of cost, but because it takes the library into a different direction. (The aim of Sunset Strings is textural, as opposed to melodic.)

I loves me some legato, though, so I did script a passable legato after we got the samples edited. It sounded pretty good, but ... I took a step back and wondered why anyone would use this library to play single line melodies? Don't get me wrong, I can see uses for that given that we have some unusual articulation options, but it opens up a whole new can of worms, and I kept seeing a sign blinking at me, _"Less is more, Mike! Sometimes addition is subtraction!"_

So then I ported over the Polyphonic Legato script from Realivox Ladies/Blue. Heck, it's already written, so why not, right? Polyphonic legato makes much more sense with this library than mono legato IMO, and I got it semi-working (turns out there are difference with this that made the port-over not quite as easy as I'd hoped), but then I came back to the same thought of _"Is this really what this library is about?"_ So I pulled the plug on it.

With that said, I'm still considering un-pulling that plug. But that won't be until an update _after_ the KPlayer version comes out and we start getting feedback on what people use this for and what the real needs are.

Long enough answer for you?


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Thank you soooooo much for leaving the wrench button unlocked! ❤
> 
> Already started experimenting, adding pitchbend and such.
> The Scatter endings are also very nice with the starting point set further back without the sustain.


Acchh! I noticed that Scatter Release error as I was doing the video, but I was pressed for time, so there was nothing I could do about it at that point.

The edit points on the Scatter were correct before, though. It's an interesting story about _why_ the edit points are wrong now. Wanna hear it? No? Well, I'm gonna tell it anyway.

A few (not most, but some) of the articulation ideas were stolen ... err, I mean _inspired_ by films or other things. (Bonus points if anyone can name what film "Slow Bends" was inspired by. Don't worry, I don't mind if you name it here.)

We had a long list of what we wanted to record, and every minute is expensive, so shorthand names like "THX" make things a lot quicker for everyone to understand. Those names stayed on the ProTools files. And still stayed during the sample editing process. Eventually we realized we had some risky names in there, so we changed them. But we forgot a few, one of which is the Scatter release.

So I renamed the samples, but then Kontakt didn't have correct sample names anymore in the groups' mapping editor, so I rebuilt the groups. I use a numbering system, so that was easy, except ... I forgot to put the Sample Start Times back in. D-oh! Fix one problem, create another. What's weird is that as I look now, I can't find the original start times. On the bright side, the way we edited these, they're all in sync, so whatever is the best start time for one note should be same for all the others.

But anyway, yeah, the Wrench definitely stays unlocked!


----------



## Loïc D (Nov 20, 2020)

That sounds really nice, with lots of innovations.

Forgive me if I'm wrong but I couldn't see if the price includes VAT on the website. 
(VAT is 20% here in France).


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 20, 2020)

Garlu said:


> Wow... I didn't see this coming...! Got it and enjoying it quite a lot!!!
> 
> @Mike Greene, cc#1 seems to have a huge jump on dynamics around value 30-35 (on the flautando).
> 
> ...




Vanessa, I love that, but where were you when I was making my video??? I like your playing way more than ol' Fumble Fingers here.





You're correct about the CC1 (Mod Wheel) bump at around 30-35, although that should only be when doing crossfade and only for the Top Layer. It's actually intentional, but it's obviously a taste thing, so I think I might make options for the Mod Wheel curves.


----------



## Garlu (Nov 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Vanessa, I love that, but where were you when I was making my video??? I like your playing way more than ol' Fumble Fingers here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Count on me for the one for the official release! 

Having options for that Mod Wheel curve would be amazing. I personally like having a super smooth transition, so, I guess it's personal taste! 

Congrats on the library! It's really inspiring!


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> It doesn't. At least not now. We could maybe add that, but I'm not sure how useful it would be, since this is aimed more at textural applications, as opposed to melodic performances. But maybe I'm wrong that it wouldn't be useful.


I'm not really looking for melodic uses. I'm thinking of changing textures and preferring not to have dozens of instances loaded to make textural changes. It would be neat if we could set up a group of different textures and keyswitch or CC change among them. Yes, I can set up a Kontakt multi and use channels to do that switching, but all things being equal I'd prefer to deal with it inside the same instance.


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> A few (not most, but some) of the articulation ideas were stolen ... err, I mean _inspired_ by films or other things. (Bonus points if anyone can name what film "Slow Bends" was inspired by. Don't worry, I don't mind if you name it here.)


Fantastic library Mike! Definitely will get it. If not this year then somewhat later next year. Also my answer for the bonus points: Arrival

Really dig the sound man!


----------



## DSmolken (Nov 20, 2020)

Real interesting. Layering samples of an instrument with other samples of itself, which would be impractical or unplayable in real life, is a great use of samples.


----------



## JohannesR (Nov 20, 2020)

Me: Why the **** would someone release another string library? Ok, I’ll watch a little bit of the walkthrough while tidying up the studio

5 minutes later...bought!  Such a cool and inventive concept!! Congrats and hats off!

Oh, and being able to do “under the hood” tweaks on this pre-order release is the icing on the cake!


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 20, 2020)

Well, Mike, you're definitely thinking outside the f-hole! Utterly refreshing concept and wonderful execution. But why not throw in the banjo for some counterpoint?


----------



## thorwald (Nov 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> We're trying to make our instruments more accessible for those who are vision challenged.


Thank you very much. In case this is not on your list, please try to include an articulation selection knob for each layer, especially since you mentioned that everything loads in a single patch at the moment, and there are no dedicated keyswitches to select an articulation for a layer.

If this is added and the rest of the controls are usable via Komplete Kontrol knobs, I am definitely sold as there is nothing else that'd block me from using this wonderful library.


----------



## el-bo (Nov 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Speed knob is definitely MIDI learnable. Right-click on it to bring up MIDI Learn.
> 
> Presently, this all loads in a single patch. It's how I've done things with all our libraries, but I have to admit, especially in orchestral applications, single articulations could be useful. I'm adding it to "the list."



Appreciate the reply, man!

Great news about the speed knob. This instrument already offers a lot of little innovations, and having that knob as a performance option is right up there.

As to being able to separately load art's: At first glance, this seems more of a broader-stroke library, and perhaps not needing so many different instances in a composition. However, I could easily see wanting to load up different art's to be able to process in different manners. At 1g per instance, that could get pretty unwieldy, very quickly. But there are no doubt more important things you'll be dealing with.

Anyway, this is definitely something I'd think to save up for. Didn't think I'd be interested in hearing about more strings, but thought it only proper to give it a look (This is your house, after all  ). But this seems way more than just another, in a very long line of others.

All the best for the release


----------



## Mikro93 (Nov 20, 2020)

If it is useful, I think that the velocity is not mapped to anything? Maybe there could be a threshold value under which the attack and/or release are not triggered? But I wouldn't want to interfere in the creative process that is happening with this beauty


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 20, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> A few (not most, but some) of the articulation ideas were stolen ... err, I mean _inspired_ by films or other things. (Bonus points if anyone can name what film "Slow Bends" was inspired by. Don't worry, I don't mind if you name it here.)



The Slow Bend Down Half Step reminded me of the music in Dark  very cool


----------



## artomatic (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats, Mike!
This is really going to be very useful!


----------



## storyteller (Nov 20, 2020)

Great sounds Mike! Hope this library is a hit for you.


----------



## SimonViklund (Nov 20, 2020)

This sounds absolutely fantastic, and I love your casual, affable attitude in the video.

Question: Is it possible to buy the library through my private company? I couldn't find a way to add company (and VAT ID) at check-out.

For the sake of accounting, the invoice would have to state my company's name and the amount of VAT added to the purchase (which I assume would be 0 since this is a purchase that's eligible for reverse VAT charge).


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 20, 2020)

This is bad. My BF purchases were planned. As in I really didn't need anything. But maybe The Ton, because it is really cheap. But then Afflatus went o sale. And now this comes out. And I have full Kontakt so I don't have to actually wait.... 

Seriously though, this is pretty cool. I can see I'm going to end up getting it....


----------



## pulse (Nov 21, 2020)

Congrats! It’s finally released! It was great to see the early stages of it at NAMM. You all should be proud! An inspiring library for sure!!


----------



## Geoff Grace (Nov 21, 2020)

*Mike*, I'm really impressed with the originality of this release and your openness about your process. Both are a breath of fresh air in an overcrowded and often secretive marketplace.

Congratulations! Well done. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Nov 21, 2020)

Technostica said:


> Legato is a left wing conspiracy and a fraudulent attempt at joined up music.
> Worst articulation ever. I’ve sacked it.


Q arco #trusttheplan #pizzicatogate


----------



## thesteelydane (Nov 21, 2020)

This approach to sampling is SO up my street, and what makes sampling a creative art form in itself - Brilliantly done Mike! I'm gonna have to get this!


----------



## Beans (Nov 21, 2020)

I go on VI buying frenzies every ~three years, with minimal purchases in the years between. I pretty much hibernate and stay away from forums and YouTube reviewers for years at a time, instead spending time learning my libraries.

I've got "way too much" in regard to standard orchestral strings, brass, "epic" percussion, and so on. This is exactly the kind of thing I'm happy is coming at the end of my Year of Acquisition!


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 21, 2020)

How long does the Presale for Sunset Strings last for as I would love to get it for the current price on offer at the moment, I'm just a bit short of money. 😅 Congratulations on the release, this is another game changer, it's so innovative I love it! 😱


----------



## Mucusman (Nov 21, 2020)

mr.vad0614 said:


> How long does the Presale for Sunset Strings last



Mike answered this earlier in this thread:

“I honestly don't know, but with Black Friday and the Holidays, I can't imaging raising it before the end of the year. If I do, send me an email and I'll give you a coupon code. I don't want to rush anyone.”


----------



## mr.vad0614 (Nov 21, 2020)

Mucusman said:


> Mike answered this earlier in this thread:
> 
> “I honestly don't know, but with Black Friday and the Holidays, I can't imaging raising it before the end of the year. If I do, send me an email and I'll give you a coupon code. I don't want to rush anyone.”



Thank you so much for that Mucusman, it's much appreciated. I didn't even realize the question was asked already. Well this is definitely on my list to get for sure and would love to purchase it at its current offering price right now, it's just too good!


----------



## fiction (Nov 21, 2020)

Great library indeed  really curious to hear how the close mic sounds. Congrats on the release!


----------



## wbacer (Nov 21, 2020)

Congrats Mike, sounds great. I remember you demoing it for me at NAMM earlier this year. Glad to see that it's finally come to fruition. Downloading now.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Nov 21, 2020)

Dang, this sounds awesome.


----------



## fiestared (Nov 21, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I thought that doing a strings library would be easy. Sure, it's expensive (especially when you use top L.A session players and record in Studio A at United Recording/Ocean Way in Hollywood), but once the recording and sample editing are done, then all you have to do is just map them into Kontakt and boom ... done. Easy peasy. Way easier than a stupid Pattern Player or word builder instrument. Seriously, I thought this was going to be the easiest library I've done.
> 
> That was the plan. But ... I forgot to take into account that I keep getting "ideas." Plus the guys who worked with me on this are really fussy about sound and stuff and totally upped my game. (Apparently people take strings more seriously than banjos.) I know this will sound like marketing hype, but I think it was worth it, because I must say, I'm really proud of this one.
> 
> ...



I don't need an other Strings lib, but a creative lib YES... I will buy it like a CREATIVE LIB that sounds phenomenal and incidentally is a strings one ! Well done Mike. 
"oh by the way how many gigs"


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 21, 2020)

Sunset Strings sound great. Are there key switches for any of the sounds?

And also my yearly: where's the Realivox blue, male version?


----------



## Reid Rosefelt (Nov 21, 2020)

If you like Mike's demo, you'll like it ten times more when you start playing with it yourself.

Even after one day, I'm sure this will be one of my favorite libraries. So much fun to combine with Noire, OT Time series, Ben Osterhouse, Tundra, etc. There are so many options for things to combine, but so far I haven't found anything that doesn't sound amazing.

Well done, Mike. You hit this one out of the park.


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 21, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Bonus points if anyone can name what film "Slow Bends" was inspired by.





Drundfunk said:


> Also my answer for the bonus points: Arrival





marclawsonmusic said:


> The Slow Bend Down Half Step reminded me of the music in Dark  very cool


Good answers, and you're as "right" as I am, although the particular film I had in mind was Jackie. Here's the specific theme I heard that made me say, "I want _that_!"


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 21, 2020)

Mikro93 said:


> If it is useful, I think that the velocity is not mapped to anything? Maybe there could be a threshold value under which the attack and/or release are not triggered? But I wouldn't want to interfere in the creative process that is happening with this beauty


Excellent idea! I think it will only work for attacks, but still a good additional option. (We'll still keep keyswitches as well.)



SimonViklund said:


> Question: Is it possible to buy the library through my private company? I couldn't find a way to add company (and VAT ID) at check-out.
> 
> For the sake of accounting, the invoice would have to state my company's name and the amount of VAT added to the purchase (which I assume would be 0 since this is a purchase that's eligible for reverse VAT charge).


I'm stuck with what Shopify gives me, but send us an email and we'll write an invoice that says whatever you want. We do that pretty often.




thorwald said:


> Thank you very much. In case this is not on your list, please try to include an articulation selection knob for each layer, especially since you mentioned that everything loads in a single patch at the moment, and there are no dedicated keyswitches to select an articulation for a layer.
> 
> If this is added and the rest of the controls are usable via Komplete Kontrol knobs, I am definitely sold as there is nothing else that'd block me from using this wonderful library.


Yes, this is the plan. The "knobs" actually don't even appear on the GUI. They're off-screen, but accessible through the NKS knobs. The array of buttons make sense on the GUI, but a knob makes more sense on a KK keyboard.

If you're up for it, send me your email address and I'll send you a copy when we have this implemented. I want to get this right (we have a number of customers who need these implementations), so if you're willing to be the guinea pig, you can let me know whether my method is good or not.



nolotrippen said:


> And also my yearly: where's the Realivox blue, male version?


Since Jay @Ashermusic keeps saying he wants Beach Boy vocals, the best answer I can give is "God only knows."


----------



## NekujaK (Nov 21, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Excellent idea! I think it will only work for attacks, but still a good additional option. (We'll still keep keyswitches as well.)


FYI, Indiginus has implemented one of the best velocity-based articulation switching methods I've seen. Basically, the user can designate a specific articulation for both high and low velocities, and can adjust the velocity thresholds. They also still have keyswitches for all articulations, which is always a good idea, as you mentioned. And of course, this assumes velocity is not being used for something else, like volume.

Not suggesting you copy Indiginus, or even implement velocity-based switching to begin with. But if you're considering going that route, Indiginus is an example of one developer who's done it really well. Regardless of what you decide, Sunset Strings in its current form is already a unique and amazing library!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Nov 21, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Since Jay @Ashermusic keeps saying he wants Beach Boy vocals, the best answer I can give is "God only knows."



I would LOVE to see how you tackle male voices. Especially if you could do it in a way to do anywhere from a Beach Boys sound all the way to ... I don't know ... maybe background vocals of a Bon Jovi song or something. A LOT of great choirs out there ... some gospel ... but not much for pop to rock.


----------



## avocado89 (Nov 21, 2020)

So this is one of those times where I had zero expectation, didn’t even know this library was coming out, realitone libraries were never on my radar, as none of them ever really did it for me - no offense Mike! The moment I watched the walkthroughs I was blown away! Not only at the quality of the library, the samples, unique articulations, UI design and what seems like ingenious scripting - but at the attitude and charm of Mike, no pretentiousness there - you sir have out down yourself! Oh and - this is a big “and”- the 30 day refund policy, no questions asked! You put all those elements together, and it’s a big “wow” from me! Other sample library developers take note of what Mike is doing here. I know I know, I am going to get roasted hard for bringing up the whole refunds argument again but being a small business owner myself and having worked most of my adult life in customer service, I know the importance of being flexible and fair. I think it also pushes developers to make the best dang sample libraries possible, because without a refund policy it doesn’t really matter what they make, as once it’s sold, it’s not their problem anymore, which I see happen with a lot of companies in regards to their customer service or lack thereof. Very shiny products & marketing, and sure some of products are good, but a lot of them are not great, and we tend to feel a bit tricked and let down. If a smaller company like realitone can offer refunds then by golly so can the bigger players - frankly tired of hearing the excuses. Anyways sorry about the rant. Got a bit off track there. The point is - Mike thank you for making an amazing new string library, and for your flexibility and fairness - all the best of success to you!


----------



## fiestared (Nov 22, 2020)

TigerTheFrog said:


> If you like Mike's demo, you'll like it ten times more when you start playing with it yourself.
> 
> Even after one day, I'm sure this will be one of my favorite libraries. So much fun to combine with Noire, OT Time series, Ben Osterhouse, Tundra, etc. There are so many options for things to combine, but so far I haven't found anything that doesn't sound amazing.
> 
> Well done, Mike. You hit this one out of the park.


Hi, apparently you've got it, may I ask you how many GO to download ? Thanks


----------



## thorwald (Nov 22, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> If you're up for it, send me your email address and I'll send you a copy when we have this implemented. I want to get this right (we have a number of customers who need these implementations), so if you're willing to be the guinea pig, you can let me know whether my method is good or not.


This is wonderful news!

I really appreciate your offer, Mike. I've just sent you a PM.


----------



## PeterN (Nov 22, 2020)

avocado89 said:


> So this is one of those times where I had zero expectation, didn’t even know this library was coming out, realitone libraries were never on my radar



I digged out the Realitone guitar lately, and its great stuff too. It has went unnoticed, its affordable and brilliant. Hopefully a flamenco update one day, nobody did the flamenco yet.


----------



## damstraversaz (Nov 22, 2020)

Just tried it today and that a wonderful library, congratulations ! The sound is very emotive.

my 2 cents :
individual articulations, and a "empty" patch will be very useful. Sometimes you juste need one sound for few notes without loading all the stuff. Il could be very useful too for laptop and live use.
Now, I'm sure that a "simple" polyphonic legato option will be a nice addition and could be a creative tool.

I'm very happy with my purchase !
Damien


----------



## fiestared (Nov 22, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I thought that doing a strings library would be easy. Sure, it's expensive (especially when you use top L.A session players and record in Studio A at United Recording/Ocean Way in Hollywood), but once the recording and sample editing are done, then all you have to do is just map them into Kontakt and boom ... done. Easy peasy. Way easier than a stupid Pattern Player or word builder instrument. Seriously, I thought this was going to be the easiest library I've done.
> 
> That was the plan. But ... I forgot to take into account that I keep getting "ideas." Plus the guys who worked with me on this are really fussy about sound and stuff and totally upped my game. (Apparently people take strings more seriously than banjos.) I know this will sound like marketing hype, but I think it was worth it, because I must say, I'm really proud of this one.
> 
> ...



If you're interested, the size of the download is 6 parts of 2 GO plus 1 part of 1,4 GO, and a different small file for the kontakt file.


----------



## gpax (Nov 22, 2020)

jbuhler said:


> I'm not really looking for melodic uses. I'm thinking of changing textures and preferring not to have dozens of instances loaded to make textural changes. It would be neat if we could set up a group of different textures and keyswitch or CC change among them. Yes, I can set up a Kontakt multi and use channels to do that switching, but all things being equal I'd prefer to deal with it inside the same instance.


This was my very first reaction as well, specifically, how composers might want to set up many combinations of articulations to map dynamically throughout a given track/scene. 

I do theatre/musical theater, so a way to trigger different “scenes” that can be key switched throughout a given piece would be ideal, rather than loading separate instances. This library lends itself to dynamic elements of surprise in this respect, not just to one configured set of textural combos.


----------



## onfireee (Nov 22, 2020)

Oh my lawd! PRE-ORDERED


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 22, 2020)

Frankly I found the "jolly" presentation rather awkward and tiring. But the library itself sounds great!


----------



## wlinart (Nov 22, 2020)

I was just thinking, orchestral tools LA Sessions is also recorded at United studios and has a string section. Combining that string section (for legato for example) with this library should give a nice complete library


----------



## onfireee (Nov 22, 2020)

wlinart said:


> I was just thinking, orchestral tools LA Sessions is also recorded at United studios and has a string section. Combining that string section (for legato for example) with this library should give a nice complete library



I had the EXACT same thought as well. I have the UAD Oceanway/United plugin too, and it's been a secret weapon in my compositions and mixing for the last year or so. I can't recommend it enough. Basically the trifecta will be the ultimate room glue. Remicing anything with UAD Oceanway, LA Sessions, and now Mike's library. I'm gonna be over the moon.


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 22, 2020)

Was going to possibly pick this up later next month, if finances allowed, but had a horrible dream of Mike standing on a corner of Sunset Blvd wearing a torn and tattered RealiBanjo shirt holding up a "Will script for food" sign.

I have a lot of string libraries and can easily attest to Sunset Strings being my new favorite ensemble lib... moody, musical, unique tone/space, playable longs, tons of flexibility for creative arcs, etc. A lot of care and critical attention was obviously put into this beauty.


----------



## wst3 (Nov 23, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Frankly I found the "jolly" presentation rather awkward and tiring. But the library itself sounds great!


Have to say I find this a little bit surprising. The "jolly" thing is genuine, that's just how he talks. And a lot of people seem to like it.

Not to suggest you are wrong or anything like that, everyone is entitled to an opinion, just that this one surprised me a bit.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Nov 23, 2020)

wst3 said:


> Have to say I find this a little bit surprising. The "jolly" thing is genuine, that's just how he talks. And a lot of people seem to like it.
> 
> Not to suggest you are wrong or anything like that, everyone is entitled to an opinion, just that this one surprised me a bit.


Well, that "jolly" thing just seems unnatural to me, it's sort of "forced buddy-like" with me as a viewer. If other people like it, that's great, I just stated my honest opinion about it.


----------



## nolotrippen (Nov 23, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Frankly I found the "jolly" presentation rather awkward and tiring. But the library itself sounds great!


AYKM?


----------



## thorwald (Nov 23, 2020)

hbjdk said:


> Well, that "jolly" thing just seems unnatural to me, it's sort of "forced buddy-like" with me as a viewer. If other people like it, that's great, I just stated my honest opinion about it.


I understand where you are coming from, however, if you look at @Mike Greene's text posts, this is his style. I admit, there is a certain creepiness creeping in sometimes (no offense, of course).

Looking at it from another point of view, I'd rather listen to someone being direct and jovial, rather than being way too serious and professional about things. Just look at how he handles when something does not end up working when he wants to demo it. I never thought for a second that this thing will not be fixed, unlike with some other certain companies out there. That's just from his presentation alone.

Edit: It's very interesting to see that sometimes it makes people uneasy when someone does something different from the norm. This was a problem with Apple, for example, when their customer service did not meet expectations by being less formal.

At the end of the day, we all have our own opinions, of course, so please don't think that I'm disregarding yours. I think that I'd rather focus more on the library, which is gorgeous. It's the very first Realitone library I'm in love with ☺


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 23, 2020)

I have already managed to use it last night for a track.
It is fantastic sounding thing of beauty. 
It is not the most complete by all means, and has its perks, but it sounds really incredible and will certainly help with inspiration.

It reminds me a bit, conceptually, of Spitfire Evolutions, which is one of the most used libraries ever, I am guessing. 
I can already see some of the patches easily making it to countless soundtracks.
Well done Realitone!


----------



## chimuelo (Nov 23, 2020)

Where can I get my unlock code?
Thanks


----------



## gussunkri (Nov 23, 2020)

Whoa! I assumed that this wasn’t for me and casually clicked the walkthrough video. I was pleasantly surprised. This is really quite interesting and clever. Congratulations!

EDIT: Also, how much HD space is required for this? I couldn’t find it on the webpage. I assume that once it is encoded by NI the HD footprint is halved.


----------



## Michel Simons (Nov 23, 2020)

chimuelo said:


> Where can I get my unlock code?
> Thanks



If you click the Download Files button in the e-mail you will find it underneath the Additional Files download section.



gussunkri said:


> EDIT: Also, how much HD space is required for this? I couldn’t find it on the webpage. I assume that once it is encoded by NI the HD footprint is halved.



I believe it's something like 14 GB.


----------



## HardyP (Nov 24, 2020)

thorwald said:


> I understand where you are coming from, however, if you look at @Mike Greene's text posts, this is his style. I admit, there is a certain creepiness creeping in sometimes (no offense, of course).


I really was thinking the other day "someone should sample him, and create some 'CreepyGreen´s Laughter-VST'..."


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 24, 2020)

NekujaK said:


> FYI, Indiginus has implemented one of the best velocity-based articulation switching methods I've seen. Basically, the user can designate a specific articulation for both high and low velocities, and can adjust the velocity thresholds. They also still have keyswitches for all articulations, which is always a good idea, as you mentioned. And of course, this assumes velocity is not being used for something else, like volume.


That's a good idea. Tracy's really good at implementing things like that, so I'll see what ideas I can steal, errr, I mean borrow from him.



damstraversaz said:


> individual articulations, and a "empty" patch will be very useful. Sometimes you juste need one sound for few notes without loading all the stuff. Il could be very useful too for laptop and live use.
> Now, I'm sure that a "simple" polyphonic legato option will be a nice addition and could be a creative tool.


I'm definitely coming around to this way of thinking, so yes, we'll be doing this.



thorwald said:


> I admit, there is a certain creepiness creeping in sometimes (no offense, of course).


Good, I was looking for more people to ban! 

I'm totally fine with the idea that my style may not be for everyone. One of the coolest videos I've seen was the McCartney/Corden Carpool Karaoke video. If _that_ gets thousands of thumbs down, then I'm at peace with a few thumbs down of my own. (Heck, I'll bet Paul McCartney is watching my Sunset Strings video right now, and saying,_ "Wow, this guy's great! Wait ... there are people out there who gave it a thumbs down??? People be crazy!" _ Yep, Paul is definitely thinking that.)

That really is me, though. I've been very fortunate that I don't have to take this business too seriously, so I have fun with it where I can.


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Nov 24, 2020)

Can't believe how smart and innovative this is. Congrats on a brilliant new take on strings!


----------



## thorwald (Nov 24, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Good, I was looking for more people to ban!



May I have an achievement before I go? 😀



Mike Greene said:


> I'm totally fine with the idea that my style may not be for everyone.



There's that famous saying which states that "You can't please everyone."



Mike Greene said:


> That really is me, though. I've been very fortunate that I don't have to take this business too seriously, so I have fun with it where I can.



I don't think there's anything wrong with that. From what I can tell, the quality of your libraries definitely don't suffer from a lack of seriousness ☺️

PS: Yes, Paul is definitely watching. I bet when he started the teaser video he was humming "Here comes the sun..."


----------



## Stevie (Nov 25, 2020)

@Mike Greene: this is a true gem you created there. This library makes things possible that weren't before.

I have one suggestion: would it be possible to include time machine for all the articulations?


----------



## PrimeEagle (Nov 25, 2020)

Looks great! I'm also curious about switching articulations and layers on/off in real time. Is that possible?


----------



## MA-Simon (Nov 25, 2020)

Something that would be cool: Currently everything needs to play in full: attack / middle / before the release sample can trigger. But if I could play attack, then release the key during the attack sample, it could immediately switch to the release sample, so it does not need to finish playing the attack and middle parts, before the release can play.


----------



## LLGen (Nov 25, 2020)

Mike, can the sustains be made to play a little faster by selecting a short release?


----------



## Drundfunk (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Good answers, and you're as "right" as I am, although the particular film I had in mind was Jackie. Here's the specific theme I heard that made me say, "I want _that_!"



Never watched this movie, so the music definitely wasn't engraved in my memory. I think you are more "right" than I tho .


----------



## Mike Greene (Nov 26, 2020)

Stevie said:


> I have one suggestion: would it be possible to include time machine for all the articulations?


I'm trying to remember if we tried that already and whether the audio results were okay. I'll look again.



PrimeEagle said:


> I'm also curious about switching articulations and layers on/off in real time. Is that possible?


Switching articulations, no, although we may add that since demand for it is higher than expected. (I expected zero demand for that, since that's a different direction from what the library does now.) The On/Off switches probably are already automatable, although I can't test right now to say for sure.



MA-Simon said:


> Something that would be cool: Currently everything needs to play in full: attack / middle / before the release sample can trigger. But if I could play attack, then release the key during the attack sample, it could immediately switch to the release sample, so it does not need to finish playing the attack and middle parts, before the release can play.


Agreed. That's trickier to implement than I expected, but I hope to make that possible.



LLGen said:


> Mike, can the sustains be made to play a little faster by selecting a short release?


No, but that will definitely be the case in the "real" version.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm trying to remember if we tried that already and whether the audio results were okay. I'll look again.



Yeah it's definitely something the user needs to be aware of. It doesn't always give good results.
I think Time Machine Pro is the one that is the superior one.
Thanks for looking into it!


----------



## fiestared (Nov 26, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm trying to remember if we tried that already and whether the audio results were okay. I'll look again.
> 
> 
> Switching articulations, no, although we may add that since demand for it is higher than expected. (I expected zero demand for that, since that's a different direction from what the library does now.) The On/Off switches probably are already automatable, although I can't test right now to say for sure.
> ...


An other suggestion : a transpose modifier for the Bottom and the top layers, like in Logic, so one can change the interval between the two layers. Congrats Mike this lib is a pure beauty...


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 26, 2020)

Wow

Fantastic ideas in this one. Love it!


----------



## Batrawi (Nov 26, 2020)

imagine.... just IMAGINE... if this concept is applied on a quintet! @Mike Greene would you ever consider this? the players would definitely cost less, and you would unlock a whole different world


----------



## givemenoughrope (Nov 26, 2020)

^I second this


----------



## Mars (Nov 26, 2020)

Meanwhile, it seems to blend nicely with CSS, which is a good surprise


----------



## LamaRose (Nov 28, 2020)

Batrawi said:


> imagine.... just IMAGINE... if this concept is applied on a quintet! @Mike Greene would you ever consider this? the players would definitely cost less, and you would unlock a whole different world



This would be awesome... and since a chunk of the scripting is already in place, seems financially viable. I actually think a solo version would be even more of a draw to those on string ensemble overload. 

Loving this current version!


----------



## peladio (Nov 28, 2020)

Wonderful libary..

Legato..I know, I know..but I'd love even scripted legato over nothing..it would sound fantastic for those emotional Giacchino Lost style lines..


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Nov 29, 2020)

Absolute stunner of a library, @Mike Greene . Exceptional recordings and inspired concept with the assignable attacks/releases. Even at the full price it'd be a steal. Useful for so many settings. 

Well done!


----------



## pablodelcampo (Nov 30, 2020)

Very inspiring. I love the approach of attack and releases and it allows to create crazy things. Also the flautandos in the video that @Garlu did sound awesome. 

Definitely on my radar. Bad news for my wallet.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 1, 2020)

fiestared said:


> Another suggestion : a transpose modifier for the Bottom and the top layers, like in Logic, so one can change the interval between the two layers. Congrats Mike this lib is a pure beauty...


That Gear button for each element (Top Later, Bottom Layer, Attack and Release) is already scheduled to get an octave switch (in addition to the Volume knob that it opens now), but I suppose semitone intervals might be good, too.



Daniel James said:


> Wow
> 
> Fantastic ideas in this one. Love it!


Okay ... confession time? When I saw HybridTwo made a purchase, my first thought was _"Uh-oh!"_ 

On a serious note, thanks Daniel! Your opinion means a lot to me.


----------



## Laptoprabbit (Dec 2, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Legato is an interesting topic. We thought about recording legatos, but decided against it, not just because of cost, but because it takes the library into a different direction. (The aim of Sunset Strings is textural, as opposed to melodic.)
> 
> I loves me some legato, though, so I did script a passable legato after we got the samples edited. It sounded pretty good, but ... I took a step back and wondered why anyone would use this library to play single line melodies? Don't get me wrong, I can see uses for that given that we have some unusual articulation options, but it opens up a whole new can of worms, and I kept seeing a sign blinking at me, _"Less is more, Mike! Sometimes addition is subtraction!"_
> 
> ...



Just bought and downloading after reading the great feedback here! (Scripted) poly legato would be great!


----------



## fiestared (Dec 3, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> That Gear button for each element (Top Later, Bottom Layer, Attack and Release) is already scheduled to get an octave switch (in addition to the Volume knob that it opens now), but I suppose semitone intervals might be good, too..


"but I suppose semitone intervals might be good, too.." Oh YES !


----------



## fiction (Dec 3, 2020)

Are there any member compositions with this library yet? Curious to hear it in action


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 3, 2020)

When I try loading separate repetitions for the top and bottom layers, the speed controls for each layer are locked/synced together... can this be unlocked?


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 3, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> When I try loading separate repetitions for the top and bottom layers, the speed controls for each layer are locked/synced together... can this be unlocked?


No. The scripting gets too complicated to have two separate timers.


----------



## ism (Dec 3, 2020)

Ok, here's the most boneheadedly amateur, throwaway, cat-walking-across-keyboard first noodle user demo you could ask for:



Using some Spitfire Solo Strings (mostly to see how it blends) + external reverb, and using Sunset Strings in just about the simplest possible way imaginable - flautando on the bottom layer, crossfading to normale vibrato on the top, with medium crescendo/decrescendo for attack and decay.

So to say this isn't scratching the surface of the library is a spectacular understatement.

But first impressions:

1. wow. I love this. The hard part is pulling my self away from being so enraptured by the sound to write actual music (not sure if the above counts).

2. Oh my God, the sound. The Sound.

3. All the cat-walking-across-keyboard plonkability you could ask for in a library. (And this silly little noodle doesn't even touch the *really* stunningly gorgeous articulations. Or any of the *really* fun stuff.)

4. And also the beginnings of some fabulous performability. The crossfade mechanism really lets you build an ebb and flow of intensity, and the attack and releases lets you craft wave-like phrases with much more control that in something like OACE, or Time Macro. The only tweaking I did to the midi was to adjust the length of some of the notes to better craft the swelling of the de/crescendo attack/decays.

Note that with a bit more experimentation this is only using a single attack/release combination, and doesn't even use all actual recorded wave and swell articulations (excited to start playing with these too though) - as I said, barely scratching the surface. With some more experimentation, (and maybe some tweaking to the UI), there's enormous potential for performability the top/bottom/attack/decay/crossfade/speed configurations.

Much more to be said about this library.

But so far I'm completely enraptured.


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 3, 2020)

fiction said:


> Are there any member compositions with this library yet? Curious to hear it in action


Yes but it’s just used as string beds and swells as opposed to being used extensively on its own as the only strings in the track. I actually use it alllll the time now. I love naturally recorded crescendos and de crescendos and this has become a staple for me already and replaced 8dio century strings arcs Bc it’s more flexible.


----------



## ism (Dec 3, 2020)

I'll also add that

5. I *love* the way it blends with Spitfire Solo Strings. Check out ~1:52. Where SsS acts as a kind of first chairs, adding some detail via an open string. It's just seamless. Very important.


----------



## ism (Dec 3, 2020)

bfreepro said:


> Yes but it’s just used as string beds and swells as opposed to being used extensively on its own as the only strings in the track. I actually use it alllll the time now. I love naturally recorded crescendos and de crescendos and this has become a staple for me already and replaced 8dio century strings arcs Bc it’s more flexible.


Yes, not what I was expecting the killer-app of the library to be. One of those things I knew I wanted, but not nearly how much I wanted it until it landed in my lap with this library. (which is why my first noodle focuses on arcs rather that the *really* fun textures).

The only similar thing I know of is Light and Sound Chamber strings which uses recorded de/cresendo arcs when you hold the sus pedal. Though only in a single length.

I'd love something similar in this library. Some mechanism to swap in a new set of articulations when the sus pedal is down. Which would really add a depth of performability.


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 3, 2020)

ism said:


> Yes, not what I was expecting the killer-app of the library to be. One of those things I knew I wanted, but not nearly how much I wanted it until it landed in my lap with this library. (which is why my first noodle focuses on arc rather that the *really* fun textures).
> 
> 
> The only similar thing I know of is Light and Sound Chamber strings which uses recorded de/cresendo arcs when you hold the sus pedal. Though only in a single length.
> ...


I have the LS Chamber Strings as a permanent part of my template and love that sustain pedal feature. I wish more companies would do things like this. It seems so small in the grand scheme of things but I almost never use regular “sustain” patches these days. Having things recorded naturally like that adds so much to realism.


----------



## ism (Dec 3, 2020)

bfreepro said:


> I have the LS Chamber Strings as a permanent part of my template and love that sustain pedal feature. I wish more companies would do things like this. It seems so small in the grand scheme of things but I almost never use regular “sustain” patches these days. Having things recorded naturally like that adds so much to realism.



I find it really quite striking just how much these recorded dynamics let me craft a musicality of the arcs around the de/crescendo in a way that really isn't the same with cross fades. 

It's not that it's more "realistic" that cross fades. It's that it's somehow more "flowing" ... or something about the nuance of the performance. Not sure precisely how to describe it. 

Whatever it is I really love this features on LSCS too. And it seems kind of an obvious, in retrospect, thing to do in a texture library ... except that no one's seems to have thought of it before now.

And while I love the 8dio arcs ... somehow when you can craft you phrases in the way you can with LCSS and now Sunset String, it's just somehow opens up new colours in the palette.


----------



## fiction (Dec 3, 2020)

ism said:


> Ok, here's the most boneheadedly amateur, throwaway, cat-walking-across-keyboard first noodle user demo you could ask for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just what I needed to hear! Thank you for sharing this ism  

I enjoyed very much listening to this, it's a different tone from what was presented in the teaser, I guess due to the mics used and the reverb. 

Sounds like an inspiring library.


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 3, 2020)

fiction said:


> Are there any member compositions with this library yet? Curious to hear it in action


I donno if this helps at all, as I didn't write this to really showcase the library, but... the softer swells and textures are from Sunset strings (intro and outro especially). Just some basic "normale vibrato" with long crescendo attack and medium crescendo release. Mostly I started writing this to get a nicely blended/mixed template of all the freakin libraries I got on the sales lately (LOL) BUT, you can hear how it blends with everything and how the overall tone sounds (room and ambient mics only, no close mics). Really beautiful stuff honestly.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 4, 2020)

I have no idea what forced my finger to click on the sunset strings ad. Probably an advanced state of procrastination. I very rarely click on any ad. But now I'm glad I resisted the temptation to get Olafur Arnaulds Evos during the bf sale. Seems I have to get this. Totally surprised....


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 4, 2020)

ism said:


> The only similar thing I know of is Light and Sound Chamber strings which uses recorded de/cresendo arcs when you hold the sus pedal. Though only in a single length.
> 
> I'd love something similar in this library. Some mechanism to spap in a new set of articulations when the sus pedal is down. Which would really add a depth of performability.





bfreepro said:


> I have the LS Chamber Strings as a permanent part of my template and love that sustain pedal feature. I wish more companies would do things like this. It seems so small in the grand scheme of things but I almost never use regular “sustain” patches these days. Having things recorded naturally like that adds so much to realism.


I'm not understanding what this is about. When you press the sustain pedal in LS, does it change articulations, like a keyswitch? I'm assuming not, since you'd want the sustain pedal to just do ... sustain, right?  Obviously I'm not understanding what's really going on, so is there a video and time mark where I could see this in action with LS?


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 4, 2020)

ism and bfreepro, nice pieces! I gotta say, it's really cool (even cooler than I expected) hearing stuff like this and knowing I had a hand in the sounds.

For those familiar with @Daniel James, there's also this video, where he does a bunch of noodling which was really fun (for me, at least) to listen to. One good thing about this video (as with all DJ streams) is that it's totally raw, so it really is _"Here's what it sounds like like out of the box."_


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 4, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm not understanding what this is about. When you press the sustain pedal in LS, does it change articulations, like a keyswitch? I'm assuming not, since you'd want the sustain pedal to just do ... sustain, right?  Obviously I'm not understanding what's really going on, so is there a video and time mark where I could see this in action with LS?


For light and sound chamber strings, the long patch just plays like a normal sustain (one dynamic unless you crossfade with the modwheel, notes stop when you release the key), but when you hold down the sustain pedal (or program cc64 if you don’t have a pedal), the notes will begin with a natural crescendo when you first press the keys, and perform a decrescendo when you release the keys. The sustain pedal basically acts as a key switch to “turn on” the crescendos and decrescendos that were recorded for the long notes. It shows it a little bit here  at 3:19 and here  at 4:04


----------



## ism (Dec 4, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm not understanding what this is about. When you press the sustain pedal in LS, does it change articulations, like a keyswitch? I'm assuming not, since you'd want the sustain pedal to just do ... sustain, right?  Obviously I'm not understanding what's really going on, so is there a video and time mark where I could see this in action with LS?



Yep, very like a key switch. And since buying LSCS I often find the last think I want the sustain pedal to do anymore is sustain. (If you think about it, sustain makes much more sense for a piano, where it's essential to the sonority, than for strings, where it's at best a minor convenience function).

Playing a line in LSCS (including in the legato ) without the sus pedal is good for fast notes, and it invokes a staccato overlay triggered by velocity (much like the spitfire performance patches). But when you hold down the sustain, notes ebb and flow as the recorded de/crescendos are triggered. I can make a simple demo if you'de like. And I go on about it in this thread, arguing that it has a much bigger impact on the musicality that I would have thought:






On Spitfire Studio Strings vs Light and Sound Chamber Strings : A tale of two musicalities.


This is something I wrote in response to post on this thread: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/who-composes-in-notation-programs-and-why.89505/ Which is discussing the process of writing in notation vs directly in a DAW. But my attempt to describe why I’ve found it necessary to...




vi-control.net






For Sunset strings, even just setting medium crescendo/decresendo attack/release gives you considerable flexibility in crafting the arcs, like in the above noodle.

But, for instance, the final note would probably have been nicer with the long decrescendo. Except that at present I would have had to create a new instance on a new track to accomplish that.


Similarly, if I had used short and immediate attacks (not to mention the marcatos and a ton of thing I've not scratched the surface on, but let keep it simple for now) at various points in the noodle would have sounded even better. But more to the point, I probably would have played differently, and found something that sounded even better if I had access this this kind of performance crafting at my fingertips.

So using the sustain pedal in this way does make a kind of conceptual sense at the level or ... not in holding the note by making the midi note longer, but in making it more flowing by increasing the length of the release and/or the attack.

Moreover, some intuitive mechanism to swap in different shapes of attack/release arcs while playing really would add a dimension of performability. Some combination of key switching + the sustain pedal could really make this even more of a joy in the ability to craft performances than it already is.


----------



## LamaRose (Dec 4, 2020)

Noticed that the long decrescendo release works well with the forte sustain/vibrato, but is a bit loud/strong for the other sustain articulations. The crescendo long attack sounds smooth on all the arts.


----------



## EdwardG (Dec 5, 2020)

I have no job, no income, and limited funds; but I bought this.

Sunset Strings is not just a game changer for string VI's, but a template for other VI's as well. More importantly, a game changer for all of music and sound.

Thank you.

P.S. +1 for poly-legato


----------



## kriskrause (Dec 6, 2020)

@Mike Greene This library sounds fantastic!

Quick question, would I need to reinstall the whole library when the Kontakt Player version is released or will I be able to register my serial and point Native Access to the prerelease folder?


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Dec 6, 2020)

EdwardG said:


> I have no job, no income, and limited funds; but I bought this.



One of us


----------



## Mikro93 (Dec 6, 2020)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> One of us


Y'all want your member card?


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 6, 2020)

LamaRose said:


> Noticed that the long decrescendo release works well with the forte sustain/vibrato, but is a bit loud/strong for the other sustain articulations. The crescendo long attack sounds smooth on all the arts.


If you click the little Gear icon next to any of the elements (Attack, Release, Top Layer, Bottom Layer), a volume knob appears, so you can match levels. Ultimately we'll code it so the levels match automatically when a different sustain is chosen, although we'll still keep the volume knob available for people who want to adjust.



kriskrause said:


> Quick question, would I need to reinstall the whole library when the Kontakt Player version is released or will I be able to register my serial and point Native Access to the prerelease folder?


You'll need to reinstall the whole library, since the samples will be nkx files (or whatever those monoliths are.)


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 6, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> You'll need to reinstall the whole library, since the samples will be nkx files (or whatever those monoliths are.)



When do you expect this version to be available? During the sale?


----------



## madfloyd (Dec 7, 2020)

When is this library coming out? I bought it in the presale but haven't done anything about downloading it yet...


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 7, 2020)

The encoded version won't be out until January. They're saying January 18th, but we'll see. Pre-Sale price will be live until then.

I'll probably release an update to the unencoded version next week.


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 7, 2020)

Awesome. Definitely on my list of must-buys. Glad to have more time to save a bit as I don’t have enough for it at the moment. Thank you!


----------



## fiestared (Dec 8, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> The encoded version won't be out until January. They're saying January 18th, but we'll see. Pre-Sale price will be live until then.
> 
> I'll probably release an update to the unencoded version next week.


:emoji_evergreen_tree:🎅 A new version for Christmas ! Thanks Santa Mike :emoji_evergreen_tree:🎅


----------



## Oliver (Dec 8, 2020)

Santa Claus ehm Mike is in town! Yes!


----------



## AEF (Dec 8, 2020)

Just bought this after trying so hard not to.

And I'm beyond glad I did, it is an OUTSTANDING library. It is emotional in spades. Im in love.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm glad about the purchase too. A normal string library with sections and with that sound wouldn't be a bad idea I think. I'm sure it can be done very fast without any hassle Mike. 😉


----------



## ChristianM (Dec 9, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Since Jay @Ashermusic keeps saying he wants Beach Boy vocals, the best answer I can give is "God only knows."


Realivox God Version ?


----------



## SimonViklund (Dec 10, 2020)

This will maybe sound angry in text, but I'm really just a bit frustrated. I don't understand how no one in the thread is asking how Sunset Strings is supposed to be installed, because I personally can't make sense of it. I'm on PC.

There's no documentation in the .zip/rar files, and there's nothing about it on the FAQ on Realitone's website.

If I just unpack the .zip/rar files on my harddrive, it becomes folder called "Sunset Strings" and a separate folder called "Sunset Strings Other Stuff" (see the attached screenshot). Then, if I load the Sunset Strings.nki file (found in the "Sunset Strings Other Stuff" folder) into KONTAKT, it complains it can't find the samples (it turns out they're in the separate "Sunset Strings" folder).

So against my better judgement I start experimenting by moving the folder with the samples into the folder with the .nki file - but I can't make sense of it and put it where KONTAKT apparently expects the samples to be.

It's totally fine that there's no dedicated installation wizard since this is an "early access" version of the library - but why everything isn't put into .rar files in a way that makes it unpack into the correct folder structure where everything just works, is beyond me. However, I feel like I'm may be missing something since no one else in the thread is bringing it up...

The library sounds awesome and needless to say I bought it, so I'm keen on using it. Can someone please help me out? Perhaps @Mike Greene would be so kind as to shed some light on the proper method of installation.


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 10, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> This will maybe sound angry in text, but I'm really just a bit frustrated. I don't understand how no one in the thread is asking how Sunset Strings is supposed to be installed, because I personally can't make sense of it. I'm on PC.
> 
> There's no documentation in the .zip/rar files, and there's nothing about it on the FAQ on Realitone's website.
> 
> ...



Read the instructions, I think they are in the purchase email (!). 
If I recall just put "other stuff" inside the main folder. 
I'm on PC too, works perfectly here. It is a pre release that is why it is slightly less straight forward installation-wise ...


----------



## SimonViklund (Dec 10, 2020)

AudioLoco said:


> Read the instructions, I think they are in the purchase email (!).
> If I recall just put "other stuff" inside the main folder.
> I'm on PC too, works perfectly here. It is a pre release that is why it is slightly less straight forward installation-wise ...


There are no instructions in the order confirmation email - not in the email itself, not in a link provided in that email and not in an attached document - and that's the only email I was sent from Realitone, I checked my spam filter. I'll try what you suggested though, maybe it works the second time around...


----------



## Beans (Dec 10, 2020)

The instructions are on the download page. Click that blue button, and then scroll down.


----------



## bfreepro (Dec 10, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> There are no instructions in the order confirmation email - not in the email itself, not in a link provided in that email and not in an attached document - and that's the only email I was sent from Realitone, I checked my spam filter. I'll try what you suggested though, maybe it works the second time around...


This might help, as @Beans said above it's on the download page and shows up when you download your files

"
Thanks for purchasing Sunset Strings!

Expand the "Sunset Strings" folder above and click each of the Download buttons. This will download 7 ".RAR" files.
Once those are downloaded, double-click ONLY the file ending with "Part 1". This will automatically de-compress ALL of the rar files (including parts 2 through 7), resulting in a folder titled "Sunset Strings.” (De-compression instructions below.)

Now Download the last download link, titled "Sunset Strings Additional Files." This is a zip file and is a separate download, since we'll be updating these elements over the next few weeks. Unzip it, then move the contents (Data folder, Documentation folder, Instruments folder and two Resource Container files) into the Sunset Strings folder. This completes the Sunset Strings folder. "


----------



## SimonViklund (Dec 10, 2020)

Thanks for pointing out where the instructions were. I follow them to the best of my ability, but still no success. The "Content Missing" error prompt that appears when KONTAKT can't find the samples says exactly where KONTAKT expects to find the files - and that's exactly where they are, but still KONTAKT can't find them.

I look at the "Content Missing" window and the folder KONTAKT says it assumes the files to be in, and compare it it to the folder structure on my harddrive - and they're exactly the same. The one thing that has me suspicious is that there seems to be a space after the name of the bottommost subfolder (see the attached screenshot.) Is that significant?


----------



## Beans (Dec 10, 2020)

Did you just eyeball the difference (or similarity) between the folder paths, or did you go ahead and also click "Browse for folder" and reselect it, just in case there's a small discrepancy?


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (Dec 10, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> The "Content Missing" error prompt that appears when KONTAKT can't find the samples says exactly where KONTAKT expects to find the files - and that's exactly where they are, but still KONTAKT can't find them.


Stupid question, but have you set the library path in Kontakt to include the folder with Sunset Strings in it?


----------



## wst3 (Dec 10, 2020)

Actually, the missing samples thing is a result of a one of a number if inconsistencies with RAR, an otherwise wonderful standard.

The fix is easy!

Just to a "Batch Re-save" that will repair the file paths in the NKI file.

If you are not familiar with the process there are dozens of videos that can walk you through it, my favorite is from SoundIron and can be found HERE.

It is a cool library


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 10, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> This will maybe sound angry in text, but I'm really just a bit frustrated. I don't understand how no one in the thread is asking how Sunset Strings is supposed to be installed, because I personally can't make sense of it. I'm on PC.
> 
> There's no documentation in the .zip/rar files, and there's nothing about it on the FAQ on Realitone's website.
> 
> ...


How about reading the confirmation mail? Everything is explained there in detail.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 10, 2020)

There is a standard setup for Kontakt folders. I'm not in front of my computer and what you showed doesn't help, but I would combine what is in the extras into the main folder. Do not put the whole folder in but open both and move the stuff in the extras folder to the Sunset Strings folder.


----------



## SimonViklund (Dec 10, 2020)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> How about reading the confirmation mail? Everything is explained there in detail.


No need to get snide; it wasn't explained in the email but below the download links linked from the email - which isn't a very intuitive place to put that sort of critical info - and even if I follow the instructions now that I eventually found them, I can't get it to work.


----------



## SimonViklund (Dec 10, 2020)

Ok, so I never managed to put the samples folder in relation to the .nki file so that the KONTAKT instrument could actually find the samples. So I had to point out the sample folder manually, then do a batch resave - and now it works. Thanks to those who helped out!


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm glad you got it working, Simon, although I suspect your folder structure still isn't technically correct, since you shouldn't have to manually point Kontakt to the Samples folder. If it's working now, though, I'd leave it. 

FWIW, the "real" version (mid-January) will be on the Native Access system, so none of this will be necessary. It should (I hope!) be as simple as entering the serial number, then clicking the "Install Library" button.

Before then, though, we're sending out an updated zip file next week, and probably one more after that. This is why the rar files and zip file are separate, since that zip file will change a few times in these coming weeks, but the samples rar files (which are a PIA to upload) won't change.

When we release those in-progress updates (everyone will get an email), delete everything from the Sunset Strings folder except the Samples folder. Then take the contents from the zip file (not the entire folder, just the contents) and place those into the Sunset Strings folder, so you'll have a folder which should look exactly like this:


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 10, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> No need to get snide; it wasn't explained in the email but below the download links linked from the email - which isn't a very intuitive place to put that sort of critical info - and even if I follow the instructions now that I eventually found them, I can't get it to work.


I have to admit I was near to fail with the installation either. Fortunately I took the time to read the instructions properly. Maybe you copied the whole additional folder into the sunset strings folder instead of just the content. This might be the reason that it doesn't behave properly.
Anyway glad that it works now for you.


----------



## fiestared (Dec 11, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I'm glad you got it working, Simon, although I suspect your folder structure still isn't technically correct, since you shouldn't have to manually point Kontakt to the Samples folder. If it's working now, though, I'd leave it.
> 
> FWIW, the "real" version (mid-January) will be on the Native Access system, so none of this will be necessary. It should (I hope!) be as simple as entering the serial number, then clicking the "Install Library" button.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mike, this is clear as spring water... in French "clair comme de l'eau de source" 👍


----------



## peladio (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm enjoying the library very much..are there any plans for Sunset Brass etc.?


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 11, 2020)

SimonViklund said:


> No need to get snide; it wasn't explained in the email but below the download links linked from the email


Glad you got it working, I am shure nobody meant to get snide with you. 
I totally missed the instructions for the Kontakt input of the serial number myself!
Have fun with the library, it's great. Be shure to batch-resave all your kontakt libraries, it will make your life so much easier.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 11, 2020)

Mike, thank you for such a brilliant library idea and the great new sounds. You've really got a hit on your hands as you've nailed a clever idea in an already saturated market!

One request though, while I doubt you can go back and record additional samples for this release, what about adding a synthetic sordino to the selection of sound options? This would allow for some great new sound color combinations and dynamics. I think other developers have successfully done this with just a filter so it shouldn't take long and the results should give a nice bang for the buck! Please consider this (along with that legato algorithm you teased about.).  

Question - While I can do this manually adding a filter SV LP1, it seems to affect both the top and the bottom sound (not really a problem if I control it with the mod wheel). However, I can't seem to scale CC data so the effect is not quite as subtle as I would like (too much filter "wah" sound for strings - even with LP1). I don't know how to program very well, but if there's a way to scale the CC data, this would be really really nice!


----------



## MA-Simon (Dec 11, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> but if there's a way to scale the CC data, this would be really really nice!


Just open Kontakt and look for the groups that are active when you play a sound. They are labeled, just add stuff you like to these groups.  Quite easy to do once you know the basics of Kontakt, not programming necessary.


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 11, 2020)

MA-Simon said:


> Just open Kontakt and look for the groups that are active when you play a sound. They are labeled, just add stuff you like to these groups.  Quite easy to do once you know the basics of Kontakt, not programming necessary.


I'm not following your instructions (I only know enough to get in trouble behind that wrench). To clarify, what I meant, when I set a parameter such as a filter frequency to MIDI learn, it scales to the entire MIDI 127 bit range. What if want it just to move the filter frequently slightly? (say from 6000Hz ~ 12000Hz, just one octave, not the entire frequency range). It seems as if there should be a way to do this (similar to the scaling function in VSL's Synchron Player), I just don't know how to do this in Kontakt.


----------



## brek (Dec 11, 2020)

synergy543 said:


> I'm not following your instructions (I only know enough to get in trouble behind that wrench). To clarify, what I meant, when I set a parameter such as a filter frequency to MIDI learn, it scales to the entire MIDI 127 bit range. What if want it just to move the filter frequently slightly? (say from 6000Hz ~ 12000Hz, just one octave, not the entire frequency range). It seems as if there should be a way to do this (similar to the scaling function in VSL's Synchron Player), I just don't know how to do this in Kontakt.



There are two ways to do it:

1) Right click on cutoff frequency knob and select _Learn MIDI CC_.
Select the Automation tab -> MIDI Automation -> The CC you want to scale - > the percentage you want to scale by.








2) Right click on the Cutoff knob and select _External Sources > MIDI CC _(a new modulation source lane appear)
Set the knob to the minimum frequency (e.g 6k).
Set the percentage on the _intensity fader._


----------



## synergy543 (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks Brek! Great suggestions. And thanks for the really clear graphic instructions too.


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 12, 2020)

Is it possible to route the two different articulations to different kontakt outputs? Couldn't find an option.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 12, 2020)

peladio said:


> I'm enjoying the library very much..are there any plans for Sunset Brass etc.?


Brass is less of a textural instrument, so I'm not sure it would work as well with this same concept. With that said, I'm really happy with the sound of the studio, so we do plan on doing more things at United. (Nothing specific or definite yet.)



synergy543 said:


> One request though, while I doubt you can go back and record additional samples for this release, what about adding a synthetic sordino to the selection of sound options? This would allow for some great new sound color combinations and dynamics. I think other developers have successfully done this with just a filter so it shouldn't take long and the results should give a nice bang for the buck!


This is a good idea.



Markus Kohlprath said:


> Is it possible to route the two different articulations to different kontakt outputs? Couldn't find an option.


Not currently. We might be able to add that, but we're already using 6 buses (3 mic positions each for high strings and basses) and I'm trying to remember if there was something else that needed the remaining bus slots. (There are only 16 altogether.) File this one under "We'll see."


----------



## peladio (Dec 12, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> Brass is less of a textural instrument, so I'm not sure it would work as well with this same concept. With that said, I'm really happy with the sound of the studio, so we do plan on doing more things at United. (Nothing specific or definite yet.)



Undestood and agreed..Sunset sounds great, not too dry or wet..I'd love to hear Matrix inspired brass textures from you guys though


----------



## Christian Thon (Dec 17, 2020)

I can't seem to find out how many dynamic layers there are in the long articulations. Does the expression knob do volume adjustments in addition to crossfading through the dynamic layers?


----------



## Frederick (Dec 17, 2020)

99% of the sample libraries that I own are from the usual suspects. Glad that I made an exception for Sunset Strings! Wow! Just Wow!


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm curious about the updates for this library. Is this currently still the original first released version? Or is there a history of release updates?


----------



## AudioLoco (Dec 21, 2020)

Martin Nyrwal said:


> I'm curious about the updates for this library. Is this currently still the original first released version? Or is there a history of release updates?


Yes from what I gather.
But no particular issues to report, all plain sailing and a stellar sound.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 23, 2020)

Christian Thon said:


> I can't seem to find out how many dynamic layers there are in the long articulations. Does the expression knob do volume adjustments in addition to crossfading through the dynamic layers?


One dynamic layer. Expression is just volume with a little bit of filter.



Martin Nyrwal said:


> I'm curious about the updates for this library. Is this currently still the original first released version? Or is there a history of release updates?


It's still the original first version. With all the things going on here, this last few weeks has been particularly challenging. I hope to have it ready this weekend.


----------



## Mike Greene (Dec 23, 2020)

David Kudell did a piece using Sunset Strings that I have to share. We're not actually fielding demos just yet, but I love this one so much, I'm making it our first one.

All strings, even the articulations you might not expect, are Sunset Strings. Check it out:


----------



## ProfoundSilence (Dec 23, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> David Kudell did a piece using Sunset Strings that I have to share. We're not actually fielding demos just yet, but I love this one so much, I'm making it our first one.
> 
> All strings, even the articulations you might not expect, are Sunset Strings. Check it out:



amazing as usual great job david

Excellent work Mr. Greene


----------



## ism (Dec 23, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> David Kudell did a piece using Sunset Strings that I have to share. We're not actually fielding demos just yet, but I love this one so much, I'm making it our first one.
> 
> All strings, even the articulations you might not expect, are Sunset Strings. Check it out:




Wow, excellent demo. And completely different from all the possibilities this library has bouncing around my head. 

I guess with the name ‘sunset strings’ it should come as no surprise that it would be great in a very hollywood expressive space. It’s just that it so vividly takes me in other directions that such a hollywood-esque demo seems somehow completely surprising, and eye opening. Very cool. 

Can’t wait to hear more demos.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Dec 23, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> David Kudell did a piece using Sunset Strings that I have to share. We're not actually fielding demos just yet, but I love this one so much, I'm making it our first one.
> 
> All strings, even the articulations you might not expect, are Sunset Strings. Check it out:




David is on a roll currently! Great to be able to get a glimpse into your journey and have the chance to follow along! I wish you all the best! And I need to put more of those ! in. So !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## David Kudell (Dec 23, 2020)

Thanks Mike, I really like what you've created with Sunset Strings and I'm happy to add it to my scoring template. The top layer/bottom layer concept is really clever, and the wealth of articulations gives you quite a palette to work with. I thought I was just getting some really nice Sul Tasto and Trems, but upon opening it, I was like, "Oh, there's staccato, pizz, and waves too!" I also find the sound really rich and silky.


----------



## feck (Dec 23, 2020)

Holy crap this looks and sounds amazing. Fantastic creativity. Grabbing now.


----------



## muziksculp (Dec 23, 2020)

@Mike Greene ,

Hi, and Congratulations on your new *Sunset Strings* Library. 

I still enjoy using your Realivox Blue library, which I purchased years ago. Such a cool, and useful library.


Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Dec 24, 2020)

View attachment See you again 201216.mp3

A little something I made to check out Sunset Strings with its evolving capacities. Maybe of interest for one or the other. Its a great tool. Thank you Mike.
Merry Christmas to everyone.
Markus


----------



## fiestared (Dec 29, 2020)

Mike Greene said:


> I thought that doing a strings library would be easy. Sure, it's expensive (especially when you use top L.A session players and record in Studio A at United Recording/Ocean Way in Hollywood), but once the recording and sample editing are done, then all you have to do is just map them into Kontakt and boom ... done. Easy peasy. Way easier than a stupid Pattern Player or word builder instrument. Seriously, I thought this was going to be the easiest library I've done.
> 
> That was the plan. But ... I forgot to take into account that I keep getting "ideas." Plus the guys who worked with me on this are really fussy about sound and stuff and totally upped my game. (Apparently people take strings more seriously than banjos.) I know this will sound like marketing hype, but I think it was worth it, because I must say, I'm really proud of this one.
> 
> ...



Facebook asked me about my experience with "Realitone" I had to write a conclusion (to help future client) so guess what I wrote ?


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 3, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> View attachment See you again 201216.mp3
> 
> A little something I made to check out Sunset Strings with its evolving capacities. Maybe of interest for one or the other. Its a great tool. Thank you Mike.
> Merry Christmas to everyone.
> Markus


amazing - I feel relaxed now 😇 is it out of the box what we hear or did you use other reverbs, eq, etc. on the sunset strings?


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 3, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> amazing - I feel relaxed now 😇 is it out of the box what we hear or did you use other reverbs, eq, etc. on the sunset strings?


Thank you!
Well not much tweaking as I recall. The strings are pretty much out of the box. 3 instances of sunset strings. Just using the presets and leave the reverb setting of the instrument as it is. You can reduce it but it also just sounds great as it is I find. And if I remember correctly everything runs through relab 480. Not sure though. The sunset instances are panned and something I did with eq to make it generally less boomy in the mids.
The flow of the added layer is what makes sunset strings really unique.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 3, 2021)

Great walkthrough from Dirk Ehlert with some good ideas for an future update (or maybe already in work?):


----------



## HarmonyCore (Jan 3, 2021)

Technostica said:


> Legato is a left wing conspiracy and a fraudulent attempt at joined up music.
> Worst articulation ever. I’ve sacked it.


I have to disagree! Legato is the best articulation ever if you used it properly. Many library developers develop legato in different ways. Some are easy to play and others are headache. There are legatos that are played slowly and others fast. It depends. When I got used to playing legato, I became so addicted to it. For instance, I really had hard time programming, syncing and playing Tina Guo Cello legato lines. Then later I became so proficient at it.

I think your bad legato experience comes from the fact that you still find ways to get used to it and utilize it properly.


----------



## chlady (Jan 4, 2021)

@Mike Greene , Mike you are like drug dealer with this stuff. Just when I thought I was done with strings libraries (20+) for a while and especially after picking up a few new ones including BBCSO and Synchron Strings Pro over BF and Xmas sales , but then I ran across this thread . This is nothing like any of the others and is really unique, so I have just bit the bullet and added this to the arsenal. I have most of your libs already which are all very good but have to say this one looks to be one of the best yet.


----------



## creativeforge (Jan 4, 2021)

Very impressed by this library! A lot of the features are probably beyond my expertise or needs, but I dig the organic feel and rich tone.  Some mad articulations, for sure, that I never heard before. Well done, Mike!


----------



## mostexcellent (Jan 8, 2021)

Any word on the official release date?


----------



## Digivolt (Jan 9, 2021)

mostexcellent said:


> Any word on the official release date?


@Mike Greene curious too to know or at least an idea of when the intro will last as if it goes into Feb I'll pick it up then otherwise I'll have to stretch to getting it this month ?


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 9, 2021)

@Mike Greene 

WOW! What a beautiful library 😘
Sunset Strings sounds amazing & the GUI is really nice.
Tons of ways to explore this,congratulations! You’ve hit this out of the park.
Best regards 

KG


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 9, 2021)

mostexcellent said:


> Any word on the official release date?


January 18th was the planned date, but I'm having my doubts on that. I'd like to blame NI, but this one is on me.

This release is complicated by the fact that starting with Sunset Strings, we're going to start hosting on the NI servers, so instead of downloading from our own links, you'll just copy the serial number into Native Access and then it installs from there. Simple. We get a *lot* of people who have trouble with rar files and other aspects of installation, so hopefully this will help. Not so much with Sunset Strings, which is a very Kontakt-savvy crowd, but for things like Hip Hop Creator, this should make things much easier. (We'll be doing this retroactively for all our stuff, including converting our older Kontakt libraries to KPlayer libraries.)

Now, normally my process (before I made this deal) is to send a very rudimentary version of an instrument to NI way before I want to actually release. I pretend it's the real version, but it isn't. (Shhh!) They encode it, then send it back to me. But I don't release _that_ version. I tweak that version, then tweak some more until I'm happy with it. Since it's an encoded nki that I've been tweaking, then my tweaked version will be encoded, too. And since I already have the serial numbers (from when they encoded that initial rough version weeks or months earlier,) I'm already set up to release right away, whenever I feel like it. I don't have to wait. NI never even sees the updated version. For all they know, that horrible beta that I sent them is the real deal.

But this is different. Since _they'll_ be hosting, I can't just send them a rough version that I intend to tweak later, since they're going to upload whatever I send them now, and _that's_ the version people will download. Yikes! So I've been delaying sending them the files until I have something "final" enough that I'm willing to let people download it.

Obviously I could still send updates later to correct that, but my experience has been that a high percentage of customers never install the updates (I'm often guilty of that myself), so I want version 1.0 to at least be close to my vision of what this should be. So ... I confess I haven't sent anything to them yet.

So ... January 18th is unlikely at this point. Well ... impossible is probably a better word.

I understand the concerns about when the price changes, though, so I promise to announce a *solid* date at least a week before the release (or more importantly, a week before the price change), so you'll be able to plan.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 10, 2021)

Has this first update taken long enough??? Yeah, I know. But it's finally up! Here's what it includes:

* Attack and Release keyswitches. (Red keys on the keyboard.)
A0 = Attack On
A#0 = Both Off
B0 = Release On

* User presets. Click symbols on GUI to add. Once added, click to recall, or recall with keyswitches (red keys - G6 - C7). Click the X on the GUI to delete a preset.

* I edited the Scatter and Decrescendo release start times so they play better. Decrescendo start times are also fixed, along with corrected triggering for each length. (They were all off by 1.)

* Releases now are triggered more reliably. It used to be that unless a sustain (Top/Bottom Layer) was triggered, the Release would not play. This was annoying if, for instance, you played Crescendos and wanted to have Decrescendo releases. Unless you held the notes long enough so the Sul Tasto sustain was started, then the Release samples wouldn’t be triggered. This now works much better, and now the Release will play even if _only_ the Attack is played.

* I added description text what the Mod Wheel and Expression knob do, since even I got kinda confused sometimes. Kinda ugly, but helpful.

* There was a bug where you couldn't have different trills on the Top and Bottom Layers. That's fixed.

* Key ranges are now colored, mostly so it's easier to tell what the Basses are doing:
Blue Keys: High Strings
Green Keys: Basses
Cyan Keys: Overlap range where both Basses and High Strings play.

* Repetitions now start more randomly, as opposed to all notes starting at once, which was weird.

* NKS Implementation. Took forever, but Komplete Kontrol keyboards should now be good.

* Info - If the Info pane is open, you now get “info" for any knob or button.

* Shortened the Release envelope times for the Sul Tasto and Normale articulations. Eventually that will user adjustable. I think.

* Attack/Release volumes now automatically adjust by articulation, including when mod wheel is used. (That was crazy complicated to code.) You can still tweak on your end if you want, by clicking the little gear for each element, which displays a Volume knob for that element.

* There are a couple name changes:
Shorts - "Sforzando" is now "Crescendo Big," since it wasn't really sforzando
"Wide Vibrato" is now "Pitch Drift." It's actually a Quartertone Vibrato, but after watching a couple video guys breeze past it, I wanted the name to be more apparent that this is for uneasy or tense sorts of situations.

* A whole bunch of smaller bugs and minor tweaks.

To update, go to your download page and download from the _"Sunset Strings Additional Files"_ link. (It leads to a new zip file, replacing the old one.) Download, unzip, then replace the Documentation folder (new manual), Instruments folder, and the 2 Resource Container files. Don't replace the Data folder, since that's where your unlock code is stored.

I've tested this pretty carefully, and I thiiiiiink it's solid, but let me know if not, before I email everyone tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jan 10, 2021)

Cant wait to download and test it ❤️


----------



## ism (Jan 11, 2021)

The new keyswitch function are exciting. This is a bit like OACE, which I bought for the crazy beautiful textures - which are fabulous, but what really, and unexpectedly, stole the show was the waves.

Similarly with Sunset string, the crazy textural articulations are obviously brilliant (and immensely fun). But when I actually started playing with it, there’s all these ways of crafting dynamics in the phrasing with both the dynamic articulations themselves (ie waves, swells), and also the attack/ release articultions ... which entirely stealing the show once again. 

I knew I wanted all the crazy-beautiful flautando and texutal articulations (and they really are fabulous, entirely worth the price of admission in themsleves) ... but I didn’t know how much I wanted this ability to craft dynamic phrasings with these kinds of articulations. 

The new key switchings (and a couple of the fixes), I think, are really going open this show stealing musicality even further.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 11, 2021)

Super nice update! I love it. Few things to note for those who had the original version and update. In your Instrument folder, you'll end up with the Sunset Strings.nki (the original one) and the Sunset Strings - Version 0.91.nki patches. If you load a new instance and load the Sunset Strings - Version 0.91.nki, all is working fine. If you load the original one, although the UI is the updated one, few things will be set differently. That's also the behavior if you load a project that has a Sunset String instance. Even both will show version 0.91 when initially loaded, an existing instance (from original version) will have the following changes:

- High strings get disabled by default
- The Basses are in octave by default
- Repetitions speed is set to 0 if you use repetition patches. 

Those are the main ones I've noticed, but which can change significantly the sound of your track!  so I guess the best is to reload a new instance with the updated NKI and redo the preset you did. Or you manually tweak your preset to bring it back to what it was, which is what I did. 

There's also a "bug" I've noticed since the original version. If we select a Swell with Vibrato in the patch selector, it would still show Swells - Short instead of Swells - Short with Vibrato. The same goes for Medium and Long. 

That being said, I love the update. Repetitions indeed sound less repetitive. The UI is more visual for the basses and the fact the release now play even if you don't get into the sustain is a much welcome change! Thanks for doing this Mike!  

I did give it a shot by using one of my previous tracks and replaced the original samples from another lib, which had arcs/waves type of sounds, and replaced them with Sunset Strings and the result is just much better. This will definitely be part of my default template for now to either add colors to other strings parts, but also to be exposed on their own as well as they sound that good to me. 

Here's that little track I did a while back, which I replaced the strings with SS. It uses my own reverb (ValhallaRoom) but the rest is out of the box, with slight mod-wheel/expression here and there. The piano is the Felt Piano 1928 from Ethera EVI2. Everything else is Sunset Strings only.

View attachment Mother Nature-upd.mp3


----------



## David Kudell (Jan 11, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> Super nice update! I love it. Few things to note for those who had the original version and update. In your Instrument folder, you'll end up with the Sunset Strings.nki (the original one) and the Sunset Strings - Version 0.91.nki patches. If you load a new instance and load the Sunset Strings - Version 0.91.nki, all is working fine. If you load the original one, although the UI is the updated one, few things will be set differently. That's also the behavior if you load a project that has a Sunset String instance. Even both will show version 0.91 when initially loaded, an existing instance (from original version) will have the following changes:
> 
> - High strings get disabled by default
> - The Basses are in octave by default
> ...


Thanks for the info Martin, very helpful especially about the update. You've reminded me that it's probably a good idea to bounce my demo track's individual MIDI tracks to audio just in case something changes in the new version of the plug-in (a good practice in general that I don't always follow). 

PS - nice piece!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 11, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Thanks for the info Martin, very helpful especially about the update. You've reminded me that it's probably a good idea to bounce my demo track's individual MIDI tracks to audio just in case something changes in the new version of the plug-in (a good practice in general that I don't always follow).
> 
> PS - nice piece!


Thanks David. Coming from the genius who wrote The Mad Queen demo, I'll take it!  
And you actually reminded me to do the same (bounce my individual tracks). I used to do that on finalized projects (not always though), but I guess I should do it on wip ones before updating a lib. Good tip!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 12, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> There's also a "bug" I've noticed since the original version. If we select a Swell with Vibrato in the patch selector, it would still show Swells - Short instead of Swells - Short with Vibrato. The same goes for Medium and Long.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


First off, that's a really nice piece! The way it breathes highlights what we were going for with this library.

Good catch on the Vibrato Swells labels. The samples being triggered are correct (the vibrato is pretty subtle,) but I need to fix the labels.


----------



## BillBk (Jan 15, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> January 18th was the planned date, but I'm having my doubts on that. I'd like to blame NI, but this one is on me.
> 
> This release is complicated by the fact that starting with Sunset Strings, we're going to start hosting on the NI servers, so instead of downloading from our own links, you'll just copy the serial number into Native Access and then it installs from there. Simple. We get a *lot* of people who have trouble with rar files and other aspects of installation, so hopefully this will help. Not so much with Sunset Strings, which is a very Kontakt-savvy crowd, but for things like Hip Hop Creator, this should make things much easier. (We'll be doing this retroactively for all our stuff, including converting our older Kontakt libraries to KPlayer libraries.)
> 
> ...


Mike, any way to get on some kind of notification list for when the price changes. Still trying to figure out my strategy of convincing the wife that I NEED another string library (retired, fixed income). Thanks


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 25, 2021)

Vincent Carlo wrote a piece for us that I absolutely love, so I gotta share this one. Check it out!

We're still 2 or 3 weeks from the official release. Some of these coding fixes were more complicated than I expected.


----------



## EdwardG (Jan 26, 2021)

Can anyone verify for me that the _Harmonic Trill_ works for G3 and G#3? All I get is silence.

TYIA


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 26, 2021)

EdwardG said:


> Can anyone verify for me that the _Harmonic Trill_ works for G3 and G#3? All I get is silence.
> 
> TYIA


same here, but it's on G2 and G#2, using the updated version 0.91


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 26, 2021)

EdwardG said:


> Can anyone verify for me that the _Harmonic Trill_ works for G3 and G#3? All I get is silence.





Grizzlymv said:


> same here, but it's on G2 and G#2, using the updated version 0.91


Harmonic trills start at the A below middle C. Since they're harmonics, they're not full range. I suppose I could extend the bottom samples, but the downside to that is they'll sound weird if they go much lower, especially since they're trills. Let me think about that one.

In the meantime, you can also do that on your end in the mapping editor. The Harmonic Trills are Groups 85-90 and they're named as to which mics for each group, as well as which are basses.


----------



## EdwardG (Jan 26, 2021)

Grizzlymv said:


> same here, but it's on G2 and G#2, using the updated version 0.91


Thanks. Then can you confirm that the download file: Sunset+Strings.part3.rar has a checksum error @ Harmonic_Trill_Room_High_03.ncw. I don't know if that affects anything but when I run SS it is looking for files that do not exist (i.e., Harmonic_Trill_Room_High_04.ncw, 5, 6, 7, and 8).

Not really a big deal - I just want to help Mike out.


----------



## EdwardG (Jan 26, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Harmonic trills start at the A below middle C. Since they're harmonics, they're not full range. I suppose I could extend the bottom samples, but the downside to that is they'll sound weird if they go much lower, especially since they're trills. Let me think about that one.
> 
> In the meantime, you can also do that on your end in the mapping editor. The Harmonic Trills are Groups 85-90 and they're named as to which mics for each group, as well as which are basses.


They sound great to me below middle C (I'm having too much fun !!!).


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 26, 2021)

EdwardG said:


> Thanks. Then can you confirm that the download file: Sunset+Strings.part3.rar has a checksum error @ Harmonic_Trill_Room_High_03.ncw. I don't know if that affects anything but when I run SS it is looking for files that do not exist (i.e., Harmonic_Trill_Room_High_04.ncw, 5, 6, 7, and 8).


There shouldn't be any checksum errors, but these things can definitely get weird, so who knows. On the bright side, when the real version is released, it will be on the Native Access server, so we're hoping that eliminates these sorts of problems.

For now, though, here is a folder with the Room samples, so if you have some missing, you can fill with these:
https://realitone.net/realitone/uploads/updates/Harmonic_Trill_Samples.zipThey go into the Samples>>Harmonic Trills folder.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 26, 2021)

I haven't gotten it to work right yet. But that could be me. I just updated my OS SSD and had a bunch of drive problems, so I didn't set it up before. Maybe something got lost in the update or maybe I should have moved the additional folder items and not the samples. I will try re-unzipping it to see if that helps.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Jan 26, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> There shouldn't be any checksum errors, but these things can definitely get weird, so who knows. On the bright side, when the real version is released, it will be on the Native Access server, so we're hoping that eliminates these sorts of problems.
> 
> For now, though, here is a folder with the Room samples, so if you have some missing, you can fill with these:
> https://realitone.net/realitone/uploads/updates/Harmonic_Trill_Samples.zipThey go into the Samples>>Harmonic Trills folder.


I think I figured out where the confusion come from. By default the low strings (basses) are in octaves so we do have sound on G2 and G#2. but if we move down the basses, then they end up at F#, and then the high strings starts at A2. However, the UI shows as if we would have notes on G2 and G#2 (See attached image). But there's nothing there. I did apply the samples above, but doesn't change anything for that.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 26, 2021)

Ah, that makes total sense, Martin. So for Harmonic Trills, the basses cover the range up to F#2, then the High Strings start up at A2, leaving that 2 note gap. (G2 and G#2.)

So I think I'll stretch the lowest samples of the high strings down to G2. That way the gap is covered, and the extra stretching isn't far enough that it should sound too weird.

Until now, I hadn't thought about the fact that the keyboard doesn't update based on articulations. There are only a few that don't go all the way from C1 to C6, so it never occurred to me to update the key colors with each articulation. Wait ... I checked just now and Harmonic Trills is the *only* articulation that doesn't cover the full range. Hmmm ... I'll have to think on this one.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 1, 2021)

Version 0.92 is now up. As before, re-download the zip file link, and replace the Instruments folder and the two Resource Container files. (Don't replace the Data folder or the Documentation folders.)

This is likely the 1.0 version which I'm sending to NI for encoding. I've tested it pretty thoroughly, but if you find bugs, let me know and I'll try to fix them before final release. The "real" version will be hosted through Native Access, rather than our usual manual rar files method, so I have less flexibility in incremental updates, so I want this to be as bug-free as possible. (To be clear, we'll be adding new features and releasing normal updates over these coming months. It's just that I can't do little tweaks two days later.)

I don't think there are any new features per se in this version, but the NKS knobs all now work correctly, we did a lot of volume and balancing tweaks, there are a number of performance improvements, like repetitions now keep playing when the sustain pedal is on (that one really annoyed me and was surprisingly difficult to implement,) and there are a lot of bug fixes ... some of which were new bugs that surfaced when I fixed previous bugs. 

I anticipate being able to do the final release in about three weeks.


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 1, 2021)

@Mike Greene Great news! I assume when the NI version becomes available it will essentially be a complete re-install?


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 1, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> I assume when the NI version becomes available it will essentially be a complete re-install?


Yes it will, since even the samples will be converted into nkx files. In theory, this will be a much easier process, since you enter the serial number on Native Access, and the registration and installation is all handled from there, same as if it were an NI library.

Then again, for people here, I don't think the process was that challenging.  For Hip Hop Creator, RealiDrums and Realivox Blue, though, a *lot* of people struggle with the installation, so I'm hoping this cuts down on tech support.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Yes it will, since even the samples will be converted into nkx files. In theory, this will be a much easier process, since you enter the serial number on Native Access, and the registration and installation is all handled from there, same as if it were an NI library.
> 
> Then again, for people here, I don't think the process was that challenging.  For Hip Hop Creator, RealiDrums and Realivox Blue, though, a *lot* of people struggle with the installation, so I'm hoping this cuts down on tech support.


@Mike Greene 

hi Mike,
This might be a question for Mario @EvilDragon 
one nagging issue I have with installing via Native Access is it always installs to a shared folder and always to a drive I have (I guess last shared folder used)that’s also almost full.
Do you know if there’s a way to point NA to another drive and/or not install to a shared folder?

Thanks

KG


----------



## NekujaK (Feb 1, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> @Mike Greene
> 
> hi Mike,
> This might be a question for Mario @EvilDragon
> ...


The intallation directory is configurable in the Native Access settings.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 1, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> The intallation directory is configurable in the Native Access settings.


Great I will have to check next time,
Thanks 😊


----------



## Garlu (Feb 2, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Version 0.92 is now up. As before, re-download the zip file link, and replace the Instruments folder and the two Resource Container files. (Don't replace the Data folder or the Documentation folders.)


Sorry for the dumb question: where can we find the 0.92 update? I went to my user area at Realitone and got the whole list of links for the whole library... Would appreciate a hint! 
Or... is it part of the "Sunset Strings Additional Files"? 

Thanks for keeping up improving it, Mike!


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 2, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Do you know if there’s a way to point NA to another drive and/or not install to a shared folder?


Top right, click the silhouette icon, go to Preferences, change Content path.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 2, 2021)

EvilDragon said:


> Top right, click the silhouette icon, go to Preferences, change Content path.


as always thanks Mario 👍


----------



## IFM (Feb 2, 2021)

Hey @Mike Greene I never received the serial code for Sunset. I emailed you about it too but who knows if you would see that. 

EDIT: Nevermind, found it. Tiny font on 4k


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 4, 2021)

Garlu said:


> Sorry for the dumb question: where can we find the 0.92 update? I went to my user area at Realitone and got the whole list of links for the whole library... Would appreciate a hint!
> Or... is it part of the "Sunset Strings Additional Files"?
> 
> Thanks for keeping up improving it, Mike!


Yikes, I thought I already responded to this! Yes, it is the "Sunset Strings Additional Files" link. Download that, unzip, then replace the Instruments folder and Resource Container files.


----------



## Garlu (Feb 5, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Yikes, I thought I already responded to this! Yes, it is the "Sunset Strings Additional Files" link. Download that, unzip, then replace the Instruments folder and Resource Container files.


Thanks for that! Sorry if it was said before!!!


----------



## Zedcars (Feb 6, 2021)

Oh wow. I've only just seen this. Great work!

Those random harmonics are to die for. 😍


----------



## fiction (Feb 11, 2021)

This library is sounding too good to pass.. is the intro price ending on the exact day of the official release?


----------



## Stevie (Feb 17, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Yikes, I thought I already responded to this! Yes, it is the "Sunset Strings Additional Files" link. Download that, unzip, then replace the Instruments folder and Resource Container files.


Unfortunately, I have no GUI for 0.92, when replacing the resource container files.







EDIT: don't know what it was, but closing the DAW and using the standalone did work.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 17, 2021)

fiction said:


> This library is sounding too good to pass.. is the intro price ending on the exact day of the official release?


Right now is the pre-release price, which will probably be replaced with an intro price (most likely $249) when we do the official release, which should be next week. (Encoding is done, but I flunked a few items on the NKS inspection, so I'm fixing those.)


----------



## ReelToLogic (Feb 17, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Right now is the pre-release price, which will probably be replaced with an intro price (most likely $249) when we do the official release, which should be next week. (Encoding is done, but I flunked a few items on the NKS inspection, so I'm fixing those.)


Mike, can you please let me know if the final Kontakt Player version will work with Kontakt 6.4? The latest version of Kontakt is not compatible with Sierra, and like you, my system is still on Sierra.

Also, I'm assuming I could buy now at the pre-release price, but wait to download and install until the Player version is available - correct?


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 17, 2021)

I love how candid Mike is. ☺️


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 17, 2021)

ReelToLogic said:


> Mike, can you please let me know if the final Kontakt Player version will work with Kontakt 6.4? The latest version of Kontakt is not compatible with Sierra, and like you, my system is still on Sierra.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming I could buy now at the pre-release price, but wait to download and install until the Player version is available - correct?


You and me both! They're gonna have to drag me kicking and screaming away from Sierra.  

This release works with Kontakt 5.6.8, so you'll be fine. We'll be moving to Kontakt 6 at some point, but when we do, it will probably be 6.2.1, since it has a good balance of features I care about, plus not too new for us dinosaurs.

Regarding when you download, yes, you can do what you describe. I assume a lot of people are doing exactly that.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 23, 2021)

Sunset Strings is now encoded and on the Native Access servers. I'm not "announcing" anything yet, because I want to make sure there's not something I screwed up. We've done some preliminary tests, but you know how this stuff goes, so I'm doing a sort of soft launch, where only the people who are still reading a 3-month old thread (hey, that's you!) will take part.

If you bought already, this is free, of course. It's not possible for us to retroactively add serial numbers to previous purchases, though, so you need to "buy" it again, although with coupon code "Finally" which will make it free. Go to this page (it's a special page, not the regular Sunset Strings page), follow the instructions there, and it should be pretty easy.








Sunset Strings - Upgrade


This upgrade is free. Here's how to do it: 1. Log in to your account. (If you don't have an account, then create one with the same email address you purchased with. The site will automatically recognize you.) 2. Click the "Add to Cart" button. 3. Enter coupon code "Finally" 4. The price should...




realitone.com





If you're a new buyer and have been waiting until now, then the process is as you'd expect. Go to the regular Sunset Strings page (which is not the upgrade page) gimme your money, and you get a serial number to plug into Native Access. From there, the process is pretty easy. (We'll soon be moving everything to Native Access.)

Please let me know if there are any problems. Thanks!


----------



## madfloyd (Feb 23, 2021)

So this worked for me (thanks, Mike!) but I was confused at first because I didn't get an email with a serial number. I did get a purchase confirmation email with a DOWNLOAD FILES button which I clicked on and that brought me to a page with the serial number (which worked fine in Native Access).


----------



## DESmith (Feb 23, 2021)

I keep getting an error on the checkout page but I emailed regarding my issue. Very excited to get these installed finally!


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 23, 2021)

madfloyd said:


> So this worked for me (thanks, Mike!) but I was confused at first because I didn't get an email with a serial number. I did get a purchase confirmation email with a DOWNLOAD FILES button which I clicked on and that brought me to a page with the serial number (which worked fine in Native Access).


That's correct. I wish there was a way to email the serials directly, but there isn't. I reworded the instructions so that will be clearer.



DESmith said:


> I keep getting an error on the checkout page but I emailed regarding my issue. Very excited to get these installed finally!


Make sure you're logged in so that the site's software can recognize you. (Otherwise anyone could use the coupon code.) I can see the tagging on your account is correct, so it should be working. If not, we can figure out an alternate way. 

EDIT - DE wasn't alone in this one (which is why it's good I'm doing this slowly!  ), and it turns out to be a wrong page issue. I should have been clearer that you have to go to the specific Upgrades page, not the regular Sunset Strings page. So you need to go here:








Sunset Strings - Upgrade


This upgrade is free. Here's how to do it: 1. Log in to your account. (If you don't have an account, then create one with the same email address you purchased with. The site will automatically recognize you.) 2. Click the "Add to Cart" button. 3. Enter coupon code "Finally" 4. The price should...




realitone.com


----------



## synergy543 (Feb 23, 2021)

I see what you did with that tricky "double-ledger" code system! Usually entering the NI code is enough but you make us enter that sneaky 007 code as well to get in. Sucess at last!

So will there be a new walkthrough video of all the neat new features so we can hear your soothing voice again? This might be a good idea not only to refresh our memories and pick up on features we might have missed but also another sales opportunity to entice new victims customers. Thanks for the update Mike!


----------



## emasters (Feb 23, 2021)

Hey Mike - all worked find here. Tthe $0 upgrade worked, NI recognized the SN and the Native Access install worked as expected. Batch re-saved, re-entered the Unlock Code and the Instrument loads as expected. Thanks!


----------



## DESmith (Feb 23, 2021)

I know I’m late to the party but thank you again Mike for helping me get these downloaded. I’ve spent the last hour just soaking up this amazing library. So many inspirational tones and techniques. Thank you!


----------



## Oliver (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi Mike,
when i load the instrument, it says on the upper left side (for some seconds) "version 0.92 #serial xxxx"
is this correct?​


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 23, 2021)

Oliver said:


> Hi Mike,
> when i load the instrument, it says on the upper left side (for some seconds) "version 0.92 #serial xxxx"​is this correct?​


Yep. I didn't notice that until I was making the installation video. I had indeed updated indeed the version number ... but in the wrong script. Oops!

It's annoying, but there will probably be a couple other discoveries in the next few weeks, so I'll wait until later and do a more substantial V1.01 upload. Since it's through NA, I have to be careful about how many times I ask them to re-upload.


----------



## chrisav (Feb 23, 2021)

The site tells me that the discount code is not available to me right now. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? I'm logged in and followed the link in the last post to the upgrade side.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 23, 2021)

chrisav said:


> The site tells me that the discount code is not available to me right now. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? I'm logged in and followed the link in the last post to the upgrade side.


My error on that one. You purchased at right around the same time when we tagged all the pre-order purchases, so yours got missed. My apologies! It should work now.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratz on the release! The purchase process with the discount code worked fine for me. Adding it in Native instrument worked as well.

Not a Realitone issue, more of a Native Instrument one for me. First time I had to go through Native Access to install (and not just locate) a library. Libraries I got so far typically relied on third party tools such as Pulse, Continuata or their own download engine. So had to look around a bit on how to relocate the lib once installed in the default folder (I have 2 drives for samples, and Native Access supports only 1 location, which wasn't the one where I needed to have this lib). Would be nice that Native Access prompt you for the install folder instead. 

So if it happens to you, once you've moved the library to the right place, you have to close and reopen Native Access to see a Repair option which will then allow you to ReLocate the library. Took me some time to figure it out, as at first, even if you do refresh, Native Access will keep showing it as installed. You get the repair option only after you close/reopen Native Access...





If you were too excited by this gem and like me, you used the pre-release version in projects, I'd recommend you to keep the pre-release version in another folder, so you'll still be able to open your old / current projects, add new instances with the official release and replicate the settings in the new instance. Once all your projects point to the official release, then you can safely remove the pre-release folder. 

In my case, I wasn't able to upgrade over the existing folder due to my config in Native Access, so I can't comment on the upgrade process there. Maybe it takes care of the steps above.  

And then once in Kontakt, I just had to specify the unlock key and all is working as expected on first glance. 
Overall much smooter upgrade process than I anticipated. Thanks a lot Mike!


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 23, 2021)

I think you can re-direct directly in Kontakt, without opening NA. If Kontakt can't find the library, Kontakt has a "Locate" bar where the "Instruments" bar would have been. (Under "Sunset Strings" in the Library sidebar.) Click that, then point it to wherever the Sunset folder is. I move or rename folders all the time and do this.

You can also choose the location during the Install process. After you click "Install," it shows a Confirm window for the default installation locations, which you can adjust. (Although if you're like me, you're in a hurry, so you don't notice it and just click Confirm.  )

We're moving everything over to Native Access, but even though Sunset Strings is first, it's not because of Sunset Strings. Many, if not most, people here (including me) would probably prefer traditional installation methods. But for things like Realivox Blue or Hip Hop Creator ... the less control we give those people, the better.


----------



## Henning (Feb 23, 2021)

Having bought the lib right when it got announced I have just noticed the two awesome demos by David and Vince. I wager we are going to hear more of these glissing strings in a lot of tracks soon . Really looking forward to the final encoded version. Top job everyone!


----------



## gnapier (Feb 24, 2021)

Bought and downloaded. Pre-release price is a great deal. Thank you!


----------



## chrisav (Feb 24, 2021)

Couldn't stop grinning as I was playing through the patches. This is some next-level stuff!


----------



## Evans (Feb 24, 2021)

This is good stuff. I ordered very early in the intro period, but Other Job and a couple of small audio projects got in the way of really exploring it.

Last night, I piddled around with the latest release of Sunset Strings, Viola Untamed, and Noire. It was a blast. Nothing worth bouncing, just jamming alone in my new, untreated  office.


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 24, 2021)

Mike, today I've dealt with your product and I watched some of the Youtube videos featuring the "Sunset Strings". After all, I am sure to purchase it!

But please let me know the following:
How long did you work on this piece of software? Just the programming of all of these articulations seems to be a nightmare of its own!
Did you have a team of assistants while creating this library?

I cannot imagine what it means to produce such a extensive library as a one-man-company.
I am totally flashed about your work on this baby.

Keep on doing such a good work on your libraries and I wish you the most of success!
Stay healthy, Mike, and please keep surprising us.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2021)

This is what one thinks of it.









Realitone Sunset Strings – Exclusive Synth and Software Review


Nick Batzdorf looks at a unique string instrument library that’s totally unlike any other one you’ve heard. Hi, welcome to another Synth and Software review – Realitone Sunset Strings. Realitone’s latest instrument is called Sunset Strings. It produces unique and pretty spectacular sounds that...




synthandsoftware.com


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 24, 2021)

lucky909091 said:


> How long did you work on this piece of software? Just the programming of all of these articulations seems to be a nightmare of its own!
> Did you have a team of assistants while creating this library?


Yes, there's definitely a team working with me on this, which was essential. Not just for the "work" part of it, but also for the day to day input. This was in the planning stages for two or three months and the plans evolved *a lot* during that time as we'd bounce ideas off each other. It was going to be expensive to record, so we had to make sure we knew what we were going to do.

Recording was in October 2019, and Sunset Strings has been the primary focus here since then. In other words, it's over a year of actual work on _this_ library. It was never back-burnered.

Editing sounds was surprisingly intense, because of how the instrument is structured. It's much more difficult than simply finding the starts of attacks. Balancing was also critical, since there are two layers plus attacks and releases that all have to work together, across the full range of the keyboard. It may sound crazy, but there are hundreds of hours in just the balancing.

This library evolved a lot during this process and that's where the team comes in again, because honestly, I'm the least orchestral of the bunch, so their input was key. This library evolved a lot, and it's nothing like what I originally had in mind two years ago. To the point where the idea that _*I*_ though was "revolutionary" isn't even in this instrument. (This for the better, by the way.)

The coding was all done by me, and that's probably the biggest reason it took so long. A smarter developer would hire someone more skilled than me to do this, of course, but I am not that smarter developer.  The coding is the part I like doing most, so for better or worse, I do it all myself.


----------



## Mike Greene (Feb 24, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> This is what one thinks of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy's normally kind of a moron, but I think he got this one right.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Feb 24, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> That guy's normally kind of a moron, but I think he got this one right.



Let's not get carried away. He's still a moron.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 25, 2021)

Downloading V1.0 of Sunset Strings via Native Access right now ❤️


----------



## HardyP (Feb 25, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Make sure you're logged in so that the site's software can recognize you. (Otherwise anyone could use the coupon code.)


guess what I tried, just to test if you also missed also THAT (IMHO really minor) issue  

Funny thing is, that you made sure those morons trying that do not get the introductory price, but are left with "Upgrade price - 299$" in cart


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Downloading V1.0 of Sunset Strings via Native Access right now ❤️


There’s something about downloading and installing libraries via Native Access that always throws me off.
I’m on a Mac I have more than enough room on two different sample drives,
I’ve tried setting the file paths to the same folders that other Kontakt based 3rd party libraries reside using the NA preferences or just setting the file path the old fashioned way.
I keep getting an invalid file path message and on the bottom of the screen there’s a different message saying my boot drive doesn’t have enough space even though I’m not trying to install Sunset Strings on my boot drive!
I hate downloading and installing libraries via Native Access,I wish I knew wtf I’m not understanding or doing wrong. 🤬


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 25, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> There’s something about downloading and installing libraries via Native Access that always throws me off.
> I’m on a Mac I have more than enough room on two different sample drives,
> I’ve tried setting the file paths to the same folders that other Kontakt based 3rd party libraries reside using the NA preferences or just setting the file path the old fashioned way.
> I keep getting an invalid file path message and on the bottom of the screen there’s a different message saying my boot drive doesn’t have enough space even though I’m not trying to install Sunset Strings on my boot drive!
> I hate downloading and installing libraries via Native Access,I wish I knew wtf I’m not understanding or doing wrong. 🤬


Hmm... IMHO nothing is easier and more comfortable than native access. No problems at all on windows 🤷‍♂️ The "invalid file path" mostly happens when the name of the folder on your content-drive is "not" the name which NA needs to find it. But this never happend with Player-Libraries like Sunset Strings. Got this only with non-player-libraries sometimes - but then I change the foldername and all is fine.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> Hmm... IMHO nothing is easier and more comfortable than native access. No problems at all on windows 🤷‍♂️ The "invalid file path" mostly happens when the name of the folder on your content-drive is "not" the name which NA needs to find it. But this never happend with Player-Libraries like Sunset Strings. Got this only with non-player-libraries sometimes - but then I change the foldername and all is fine.


Maybe my mistake is I'm trying to set the file path to the drive not into a desginated folder on the drive.
I have probably about 30 (3rd party) Kontakt based libraries already installed on the drive this way.
Do you create a specific Sunset Strings folder and point NA to install Sunset in that folder?


----------



## Grizzlymv (Feb 25, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Maybe my mistake is I'm trying to set the file path to the drive not into a desginated folder on the drive.
> I have probably about 30 (3rd party) Kontakt based libraries already installed on the drive this way.
> Do you create a specific Sunset Strings folder and point NA to install Sunset in that folder?


In my case, I pointed the folder to where my libraries are, f:\samples. Then within samples I have a folder per vendor (spitfire audio, realtime, embertone, etc) which have the library folder within. So in the case of sunset strings, given it was pointed to f:\samples, it created a sunset strings folder automatically in f:\samples which I then manually moved into f:\samples\realitone and the. I had to relocate it within native access. Mike answered that you can also do it from within kontakt, but never tried that. So I guess the process would be quite similar on mac. 

Once you figured out the extra steps you need to do, it's not so bad. But definitely not as smooth as with other 3rd party downloader in my opinion. NI needs to take some notes from others downloader playbook.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 25, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> Maybe my mistake is I'm trying to set the file path to the drive not into a desginated folder on the drive.
> I have probably about 30 (3rd party) Kontakt based libraries already installed on the drive this way.
> Do you create a specific Sunset Strings folder and point NA to install Sunset in that folder?


no, I just choose the path to my standard content-folder (got 3 ssd´s with one content folder each) and install it. then NA creates his own sunset string folder.


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 25, 2021)

So how do we get the NI version if we have the non-player version?


----------



## Michel Simons (Feb 25, 2021)

kgdrum said:


> There’s something about downloading and installing libraries via Native Access that always throws me off.
> I’m on a Mac I have more than enough room on two different sample drives,
> I’ve tried setting the file paths to the same folders that other Kontakt based 3rd party libraries reside using the NA preferences or just setting the file path the old fashioned way.
> I keep getting an invalid file path message and on the bottom of the screen there’s a different message saying my boot drive doesn’t have enough space even though I’m not trying to install Sunset Strings on my boot drive!
> I hate downloading and installing libraries via Native Access,I wish I knew wtf I’m not understanding or doing wrong. 🤬



There's a separate file path for the installation files. Maybe that one is pointing to your boot drive. Sorry if I misunderstood your problem.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Feb 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> So how do we get the NI version if we have the non-player version?


you should have an e-mail with instructions and links


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 25, 2021)

Sunny Schramm said:


> you should have an e-mail with instructions and links


Okay, haven't got it yet.

Edit: Nevermind. I clicked on the spam folder. It wasn't in there, but when I went back to my inbox, there it was. Weird. 

Thanks!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 25, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> Okay, haven't got it yet.


Mike also left instructions here:




__





Sunset Strings - A Truly Unique Approach to String Libraries


This library is sounding too good to pass.. is the intro price ending on the exact day of the official release?




vi-control.net


----------



## dzilizzi (Feb 25, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Mike also left instructions here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, I somehow missed a whole page of this thread. Thanks!


----------



## muddyblue (Feb 25, 2021)

Sounds awesome, great ideas inside!
The only thing I miss are snapshot presets (....yes, I know, but I still like some ...) maybe


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 25, 2021)

Congrats on the release @Mike Greene. I hope you get to take a much deserved vacation, maybe even see an actual sunset. 🌅


----------



## Flyo (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello, I just encountered with Library, and its sound amazing... How much it will last the Intro Price? Thanks you and keep it coming!


----------



## Andrewind (Mar 3, 2021)

Just got my hands on it. I got a pretty generic question regarding the fact that it's "ensemble" patches only. How do some of you set this up in their templates ? I just thought I would slam 8 instances in a Kontakt instruments with proper midi & audio routing and tweak on the go regarding their use in each specific project. But I'm curious to know if some people explored other ways ?

I just made my template for OA Chamber Evo at the same time, and went with 1 patch/1 midi and 1 output, but as Sunset Strings is really about combination, it would be completely irrelevant.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 10, 2021)

Finally! As you may know, we got the instrument encoded and it's up on Native Access, but to actually "officially release" involves a lot more steps. Every time I do a release, I keep telling myself that I should document the whole process, because it's pretty intense.

The hardest step? Making the walkthrough video. Especially if you're trying to keep the video from being an hour long, but still want to show everything that should be shown.

Another surprisingly difficult step is the advertising. I mention that because two of my ads don't go live until next week, and they have the $199 price on them, and one review actually says it in the review. So the "Pre-Sale" price will be in effect until then. Then we'll go to $249, and then to the list of $299.

Anyway ... get on over to Realitone and be one of the cool kids!

And here's that shiny new Walkthrough Video:


----------



## ism (Mar 10, 2021)

I may have mentioned this before, but wow do I ever love this library.

Congratulations on the release Mike!


----------



## Oliver (Mar 10, 2021)

ism said:


> I may have mentioned this before, but wow do I ever love this library.
> 
> Congratulations on the release Mike!


+++++1


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 11, 2021)

Hey there,

Great walk-through, again  

I have two questions, and please forgive me for bringing this up:
- Is the mod wheel behavior saved in a preset? I believe that it would be nice if it were, but your opinion may vary  
- Is it me, or does the sound turn mono in the walk-through during the Repetition section, 12:44 onwards? 

Cheers


----------



## thorwald (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't think I ever tried to convince close friends and strangers alike to grab any library before, unlike now. This is such a joy to work with, and really demonstrates what a game changer library should be like. And, because someone will eventually try, Sunset Strings also works great with CSS and CSSS 😉



Mikro93 said:


> - Is the mod wheel behavior saved in a preset? I believe that it would be nice if it were, but your opinion may vary
> - Is it me, or does the sound turn mono in the walk-through during the Repetition section, 12:44 onwards?


I'm not sure about your first question, but as far as I can recall, I believe that the mod wheel behavior is saved as well.

Yes, that section is mono in the video only, the library has proper stereo positioning for every articulation.


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 11, 2021)

thorwald said:


> I'm not sure about your first question, but as far as I can recall, I believe that the mod wheel behavior is saved as well.
> 
> Yes, that section is mono in the video only, the library has proper stereo positioning for every articulation.



You got it right, thank you very much


----------



## Andrewind (Mar 11, 2021)

Just passing by to give some more positive feedback on this library, it's really a nice addition to some more traditional & go-to libraries out there (BBCSO Core, NSS & L&S Chamber for me). 

I'm still trying to figure out how to make them fit in some more classical four-part harmony writing, but I might be considering it the wrong way. If anyone has recommendation about that, I'd be really willing to hear them ! 

Anyway, awesome job, Sunset Strings is a really strong addition to anyone's arsenal, especially regarding how it's widening the strings sound design field.


----------



## HardyP (Mar 11, 2021)

I´m defenitely inclined towards buying this one (even if I doubt I will use >30 out of it ATM) because Mike is (though CHEAP  ) one of the coolest and most relaxed guys on earth, which shines also through his remarkable useful and even entertaining walk-throughs...

If not... IF NOT... the MEN, the Updates, the...

okok, don´t wanna derail this high appraisal thread/post  ...


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 12, 2021)

I got to the part of the walkthrough where Mike says they have a 30-day refund policy and caved in and bought it. Just played around with it for an hour and now there's no way in hell I'm giving it back. Curse you, customer-friendly developer!


----------



## Oliver (Mar 12, 2021)

30day return?????
never ever in my life!!!!!!!


----------



## SupremeFist (Mar 12, 2021)

After more playing today this is just blowing my mind, it's like OACE on steroids but more controllable, and the sound is just so, so gorgeous. 

+1 for a future polyphonic legato to nicely connect chords with voice-leading. And if you want to make an instrument that is basically the same but with a soloist ensemble (quintet) you can have my money right now. I already feel like I got this one too cheap.


----------



## Ben E (Mar 12, 2021)

+1 for how amazing this is. Congratulations, Mike. Downloaded yesterday. I'm loving this.


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 13, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Vincent Carlo wrote a piece for us that I absolutely love, so I gotta share this one. Check it out!
> 
> We're still 2 or 3 weeks from the official release. Some of these coding fixes were more complicated than I expected.



Okay, we need to talk about this.

1:43 How did Vincent do that? Those slow glissandos? There's probably some clever trick happening, it sounds so good!


----------



## Soundlex (Mar 13, 2021)

Mikro93 said:


> Okay, we need to talk about this.
> 
> 1:43 How did Vincent do that? Those slow glissandos? There's probably some clever trick happening, it sounds so good!


Vincent here. It's just another instance of the instrument that plays the short converge.
These are fast enough to be played a quarter or an eighth note before the downbeat and they resolve on the first note of the melody so it sounds "seamless". The melody is made with a regular sustain with the release being the normal bend up whole step. Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Mikro93 (Mar 13, 2021)

Soundlex said:


> Vincent here. It's just another instance of the instrument that plays the short converge.
> These are fast enough to be played a quarter or an eighth note before the downbeat and they resolve on the first note of the melody so it sounds "seamless". The melody is made with a regular sustain with the release being the normal bend up whole step. Thanks for the compliment!


An answer by the man himself!
Thank you so much. I want it now. For that, and the 196754 other good reasons to get it.


----------



## Mike Greene (Mar 23, 2021)

We have a Version 1.1 update, which you can get through Native Access in the "Available Updates" section. Nothing major, but it addresses these things:

New: Expression knob can now control Expression directly, even without using CC11
New: Other CC numbers can be assigned to this knob by right-clicking
Bug Fix: Velocities now work for Shorts (Staccatos, etc.) Not sure how that got broken, but wow!
Bug Fix: Display now glows when only Top Layer is active.
Bug Fix: Attack and Release Switches no longer mysteriously disappear. Another yikes!
Bug Fix: Proper mouseover graphic for Link button

Plus the most annoying (to me) issue was when you first loaded it, the version number said "Version 0.92." (There's always _something_ I forget to do when I update!) It now shows "Version 1.1." And yes, I know this is really more of a 1.01 update than a 1.1 update, but I don't like how 1.01 looks. So there!


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Mar 23, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Plus the most annoying (to me) issue was when you first loaded it, the version number said "Version 0.92." (There's always _something_ I forget to do when I update!) It now shows "Version 1.1." And yes, I know this is really more of a 1.01 update than a 1.1 update, but I don't like how 1.01 looks. So there!


😆 I´m so with you as an perfectionist 🙈😃


----------



## Oliver (Mar 23, 2021)

well...
1.11 would even be better 
but 1.10 is ok !!


----------



## MusicalG (Mar 30, 2021)

I am loving this library thank you so much for your assistance @Mike Greene, I appreciate it more than you'll ever know.

Anyway here is my humble noodle with Sunset Strings


----------



## DimensionsTomorrow (Apr 1, 2021)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> View attachment See you again 201216.mp3
> 
> A little something I made to check out Sunset Strings with its evolving capacities. Maybe of interest for one or the other. Its a great tool. Thank you Mike.
> Merry Christmas to everyone.
> Markus


I really like this piece. Are there other libraries in there or is this all Sunset Strings?


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 1, 2021)

DimensionsTomorrow said:


> I really like this piece. Are there other libraries in there or is this all Sunset Strings?


Thank you. Sunset Strings and a synthplug layered with harp layered almost in audible and me playing electric guitar and now that I listen to it I recall some Iceni Brass to strengthen the build up. But it was primarily made to showcase some articulations of Sunset Strings. There are I think at least three instances.


----------



## Drundfunk (Apr 18, 2021)

I bought this now. I hope this grants me the permission to stay....


----------



## markwind (May 9, 2021)

Happy new owner for Sunset Strings. Its superb and fills my (extensive) vst tools gap seamlessly! The programming is ingenious. Looking forward to test and see how i'll be combining it with EWHO - which I use as my main orchestra.


----------



## markwind (May 9, 2021)

Update! Been playing with it tonight, and its exceptional - with a bit of tweaking it blends fantastically with my current libraries. Needless to say, Sunset Strings will most certainly be part of my current and future work as well as some demo's that i've got lined up after the summer .

Most importantly; the library is extremely inspirational. Very happy with it.


----------



## odod (May 9, 2021)

i am thinking to buy this, but that 8Dio anthology is on sale .. any suggestion?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 9, 2021)

How long is the intro price good for?

And do any of the bends sync to tempo?


----------



## leon chevalier (May 9, 2021)

MusicalG said:


> I am loving this library thank you so much for your assistance @Mike Greene, I appreciate it more than you'll ever know.
> 
> Anyway here is my humble noodle with Sunset Strings


Exelant track !


----------



## MusicalG (May 15, 2021)

leon chevalier said:


> Exelant track !


thank you for your kind words Leon, its a great sounding library


----------



## Mike Greene (May 15, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> And do any of the bends sync to tempo?


There are two "speeds" for the slow bends, but they're not tempo locked. We might try to do a Time-Maschine thing to make them tempo adjustable, but I'm skeptical of how clean that will sound.



Justin L. Franks said:


> How long is the intro price good for?


I honestly don't know. The intro price was supposed to end months ago, but it's still selling really well, so I'm struggling between _"I said the intro price would end a few weeks after release, so I need to stick to that!"_ and _"But ... if I raise the price to the $299 list price, people might stop buying it. If I'm in this business to make money, why would I do that???"_

Both thoughts are valid, but I'm leaning towards thought #2. I'm guessing that I'll run out of "buy now" people pretty soon, so my current plan is to wait until sales slow down (I figure at least a couple weeks?), then I'll raise the price to list.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (May 16, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> There are two "speeds" for the slow bends, but they're not tempo locked. We might try to do a Time-Maschine thing to make them tempo adjustable, but I'm skeptical of how clean that will sound.
> 
> 
> I honestly don't know. The intro price was supposed to end months ago, but it's still selling really well, so I'm struggling between _"I said the intro price would end a few weeks after release, so I need to stick to that!"_ and _"But ... if I raise the price to the $299 list price, people might stop buying it. If I'm in this business to make money, why would I do that???"_
> ...


Thanks for the response!

With regards to the intro pricing, regardless of when/if the price goes up to $299, I would recommend announcing an official end date, with a reasonable amount of time remaining for people who want it, to get it at the reduced price. Two weeks would be a good amount, I think. So if you decide to end the intro period on June 30th, then put that notice on your website on or before June 15th.

I'm just waiting on what happens with the upcoming spring sales from other developers to decide on what (if anything) I get for this "round" of sales.


----------



## Flyo (May 17, 2021)

What if it leaves at $200 and keep flowing the sales and make that amount for production of others upcoming tittles for this series?

And also this will give us more time to order Sunset when we have the opportunity


----------



## Flyo (May 17, 2021)

Still on my wishlist.


----------



## LamaRose (May 24, 2021)

I have yet to download the latest Player version, but this is a wonderful library out of the gate. Everytime I come back to it, it never fails to inspire... definitely has that "it" factor.


----------



## Soundbed (May 24, 2021)

Apologies if this was already covered in the previous pages, but will it be possible someday to separate out the cellos with their own volume control?


----------



## osterdamus (Aug 15, 2021)

I see a coupon mentioned here, is that still in play?


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 15, 2021)

osterdamus said:


> I see a coupon mentioned here, is that still in play?


The intro price ($199.95) is still in place. No coupon needed.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 17, 2021)

Seriously, has this been the longest Introductory Sale ever???

We had planned to end the intro price a few weeks after the official release in March. What with it being called an “introductory price,” that would make sense, right? But here’s the thing - Our sales numbers are still strong and Sunset Strings keeps doing really well. I mean _really_ well. It’s been our best release ever, both in reviews and in sales. (Thank you! Seriously, thank you!)

So ... when something is doing great, do you stop it? I know I’m _supposed_ to end an Intro Sale after a few weeks. At least that’s what the “How to Be a Responsible Developer” manual says. But the sight of money rolling in is kinda nice, and the Police haven’t come aknockin’ just yet, so … why stop a good thing?

Plus honestly, I always feel kinda bad when a sale ends and people have to pay full price. Really, I do. Sure, the extra hundred bucks in my pocket is nice, but believe me, I've been in the “save every penny" trenches and feel a bond with my starving brethren and sisterthren (or whatever the word would be.)

But alas, all good things must come to an end, and in order to join the ranks of respectable developers, we have to be at least somewhat legit in how we conduct sales.

So this Sunday - August 22nd, the $199 Intro Price ends and Sunset Strings goes to its $299 price. FYI - There won’t be any other Realitone Sales until possibly Black Friday. We're moving towards the "hardly ever any sales" model. (Other than Sunset Strings, we haven't had a sale since the last Black Friday/Holiday Sale.)


----------



## studioj (Aug 17, 2021)

Keep it at $199 forever! I wouldn’t feel slighted as an early adopter. Maybe you found the perfect price point. Perhaps put together some kind of extra freebie for early purchasers that you offer again during sales instead of lowering the price if u feel the need. that’s my 2 cents. I pretty much never buy anything anymore unless it’s on sale or I know the price will never be much different. I like the cinematic studio model - low price forever with loyalty discounts. Really enjoying this library btw


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 17, 2021)

It is REALLY good.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 19, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> It is REALLY good.


Ok I bought it. But only because you said so. 🥳


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 21, 2021)

24 hours to go. (Okay, 29 hours if you want to be exact.)

You wanna be one of the cool kids, right? Then get on over to our Sunset Strings web page and buy my wife some new earrings!


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 21, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> 24 hours to go. (Okay, 29 hours if you want to be exact.)
> 
> You wanna be one of the cool kids, right? Then get on over to our Sunset Strings web page and buy my wife some new earrings!


So now that Sunset Strings is going off sale means that you can put other libraries on sale, right? Not that I have my eye on anything. <wink, wink>


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 21, 2021)

<DELETED>


----------



## toomanynotes (Aug 22, 2021)

Hi,
Just seen this thread. Can someone tell me if it does glissandos? 
thanks


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Aug 22, 2021)

toomanynotes said:


> Hi,
> Just seen this thread. Can someone tell me if it does glissandos?
> thanks


There are slow semitone and wholetone glissandi (at 2 speeds), or quick 4th and 5th slides.
Both are available as note attacks and/or releases

View attachment Sunset Glisses.mp3


( ATTACK >>> RELEASE )
1. Slow Bend - Up Half Short >>> Slow Bend - Down Half Short
2. Quick - Up 4th >>> Slow Bend - Down Whole Long
3. Slow Bend - Down Whole Long >>> Quick - Up 4th
4. Slow Bend - Up Half Short >>> Slow Bend - Up Half Short
5. Slow Bend - Down Half Short >>> Quick - Up 5th -- AKA "The Goose"


----------



## Marsen (Aug 22, 2021)

Right now looking at the "Hands On" of Dirk.
He mentioned a missing release control for the longs.
Was this implemented with the last update?

Btw, the library sounds amazing.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 22, 2021)

In case there weren't enough videos. Or enough saturation of the VI-C community.


----------



## shropshirelad (Aug 23, 2021)

Put my order in at the 11th hour! Hope your wife likes her earrings @mikegreene


----------



## Lode_Runner (Aug 26, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> feel a bond with my starving brethren and sisterthren (or whatever the word would be.)


You're close Mike:


----------



## derschoenekarsten (Aug 29, 2021)

This sounds amazing! As someone who totally missed this during intro pricing, I also agree with @studioj that 199 is perfect regular price point


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 29, 2021)

derschoenekarsten said:


> I also agree with @studioj that 199 is perfect regular price point


Price points are tricky, and in this tiny world of sample libraries, it's a very inexact science, so who knows.

I'm obviously biased, but I figured $299 was a fair "Retail" price, since it's the same price as Spitfire's Olafur Arnald's Evo, bit IMO, Sunset is better. (Again, I'm admittedly biased.) When I showed this at NAMM last year and asked for pricing feedback, $199 seemed to be the consensus no-brainer "Introductory" price. It sold really well (by Realitone standards, at least), so I think the consensus was right.

What's been interesting is that since the sale ended, people are actually buying it at the full $299 price. Not nearly as many, of course, but we've stopped all ads, so "some" is better than the "zero" I expected. (With no ads running, a small company like Realitone is pretty much dead. We sell mostly whistles to people who need one and find us through Google. And similarly, Realivox Blue.)

That's not to say $299 is the perfect price, and it will be interesting to see what happens long term, but I'm going to roll with it for now and see. I find the whole thing fascinating, as "business" is still new to me, so it's fun.

One reason I'm moving away from sale prices is I keep thinking back to when we first released RealiBanjo. I figured it was sort of a novelty instrument (does anyone actually _need_ banjo???) so I priced it at $29. It sold really well. After a couple years, I raised the price to $49, just to see what would happen. There was almost no change in monthly quantity sold! So I was apparently leaving $20 on the table for most of the previous purchases. It's not quite as simple as that, of course, but it did make me reconsider the constant sale pricings.

Who knows, though. I change my mind pretty much every year on what's the smartest way to run the company, and no doubt I'l be looking back a year from now and laughing at what an idiot 2021 Mike was. 

With all that said, I really do feel bad for people who miss sales, though. I'm the world's biggest tightwad and I absolutely _hate_ being on the wrong side of a sale. So don't tell anybody I said this, and I'll delete this paragraph later, but ... if you try coupon code "Sunrise," you might still be able to get the intro price.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## derschoenekarsten (Aug 30, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> [...] With all that said, I really do feel bad for people who miss sales, though. I'm the world's biggest tightwad and I absolutely _hate_ being on the wrong side of a sale. [...]


Oh my god, you're the man! Needless to say, I'm now a proud owner of Sunset Strings as well  
It's absolutely fantastic! I love the tone, love the concept, love everything about it.
Really looking forward to spending some quality time with this.

Thank you very much!


----------



## HardyP (Sep 15, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> as "business" is still new to me


uproariously funny line... 

Just searching... my first invoice... from that said 'non-business'... right, here it is:
July 31st 2013!

PS: so happy to hear that I´m one of the lucky 29er's


----------



## szurcio (Sep 15, 2021)

It would be great to have a similar library but focusing on first chair/solo strings that could blend well with Sunset Strings - any plans for that?


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 15, 2021)

szurcio said:


> It would be great to have a similar library but focusing on first chair/solo strings that could blend well with Sunset Strings - any plans for that?


That would be cool, but solo strings is a whole different animal, and I'm not sure I want to go down that path.

The problem with Realitone is that although I'm trying to treat it more like a business, it's still fundamentally a hobby. Composing and records already paid off the house and this studio, and my son finished college (and got a job!), so I don't have to stress out over how financially successful Realitone is.

This is why our instruments are so varied and each release seems to be out of left field, because what I like most about doing this is coming up with an idea and seeing if I can make it work. Realivox Blue was a challenge to see how believable I can make a wordbuilder. RealiBanjo was about making a pattern player that could follow whatever chords you play, and then Fingerpick was an advancement on the technique. Hip Hop Creator was my attempt at AI.

Solo strings would be a great thing to have in our catalog, but that would be a lot of work, not to mention high risk, depending on whether people like the timbre of whoever I hire to do the playing. And more to the point I'm making here, not so interesting on the coding side of things. (Maybe if I animated a hillbilly in a tux, but I'm not so sure people would appreciate the humor.  )

I did come up with a phase alignment technique and wrote a Python app that is working well (at least in the preliminary stages) for our next Realivox solo singer. (With phase aligned samples, you can seamlessly transition between articulations. I can make a singer go from oo to ee to ah with the mod wheel with no phase issues. It's pretty cool!) It might be tempting to see if that ports well to solo orchestral instruments, but I have my doubts on that, because solo strings rely so heavily on vibrato or other techniques that don't lend themselves to phase alignment.


----------



## Soundbed (Sep 15, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> I can make a singer go from oo to ee to ah with the mod wheel with no phase issues


Super cool!


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 16, 2021)

Mike Greene said:


> Solo strings would be a great thing to have in our catalog, but that would be a lot of work, not to mention high risk, depending on whether people like the timbre of whoever I hire to do the playing. And more to the point I'm making here, not so interesting on the coding side of things.


How about a collab with @Ben Osterhouse ? A talented strings player and coder indeed


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2021)

Dear Mike,

Please do this:



Futchibon said:


> How about a collab with @Ben Osterhouse ? A talented strings player and coder indeed



Thanks!
i


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Sep 16, 2021)

ism said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> Please do this:
> 
> ...


The universe would implode from the sheer awesomeness.


----------



## ism (Sep 16, 2021)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The universe would implode from the sheer awesomeness.


All the same, worth the risk I think.


----------



## Futchibon (Sep 16, 2021)

ism said:


> Dear Mike,
> 
> Please do this:
> 
> ...


I'm sure with the fan base of both SS and Ben's work they could make their money back from vi-c sales alone!


----------



## PeterN (Sep 17, 2021)

Would like to hear more demos (or basically, just ready tracks) of Sunset Strings, theres only 2 tracks on the home page. In this 18 pages thread, same 2 tracks, and 1 other short + a review or two. Maybe more people (like me) are "on the edge of the will to resist" but a lack of demos is still having us resisting to buy it. Lets say like this, planning to buy this at some point, but *still curious.*

I want this library for its potential for sublime chaos in compositions. Rather than have to pitch shift myself. Will get it for Christmas, but the will may break earlier, with a few more demos.


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 17, 2021)

We have more demos, but I haven't gotten around to posting them. SoundCloud is kind of a PIA for me. I don't use it enough to remember all the things I need to do when I upload demos. I agree, though, that I do need to do that.

I'm kinda leaning away from audio demos lately, though, since the walkthroughs give more accurate demonstrations of what the instruments sound like and what they can do. A demo is a sexy car commercial with cool camera angles on a beautiful road through the redwoods or the central coast. A walkthrough is riding with you buddy as he drives the car to the grocery store.

Especially with Sunset Strings, where it doesn't lend itself to traditional composition needs. You can create a very pretty bed using just the Sul Tasto sustains, of course, but it wouldn't be compositionally impressive, so demo composers never go that way. And the lack of a straight Sul Tasto demo is not something I'm overly concerned about, since you already can hear the timbre (without processing, which is another demo danger) in the walkthrough.

All that, combined with the 30 day refund policy, has made it so I haven't put as much priority on demos. I don't disagree that maybe I should, but I've got a long list here.


----------



## jbuhler (Sep 17, 2021)

Agree with @Mike Greene here. Sunset Strings doesn't lend itself well to traditional demos. I use the library frequently, but rarely in a featured role, or even in a way that is easy to excerpt. But it is so useful for creating textures or adding movement and splashes of textural color.


----------



## lucky909091 (Sep 17, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Agree with @Mike Greene here. Sunset Strings doesn't lend itself well to traditional demos. I use the library frequently, but rarely in a featured role, or even in a way that is easy to excerpt. But it is so useful for creating textures or adding movement and splashes of textural color.


I have the same approach. I use it now and then to give some extra spice to a track.


----------



## ism (Sep 17, 2021)

Counter point: I love Sunset for, sure, the occasional extra-sparkly texture, but also very much as it's own sonic topos. Which I've been having great fun exploring. But more demos would also be welcome.

In some sense it's a victim of it's own brilliance. When I first heard David (breathtaking) demo, I was surprises that it uses all those swoopy articulations. And this is all very cool, and a very hollywood sound. And not at all something I'd imagined in library, nor something I'll ever use this library for (I'll probably never use any of the swoops). It's a whole dimension of the library that, oh, is maybe kind of obvious in retrospect but that I'd missed entirely for focusing on other dimension.

I mean it kind of says "hollywood" on the box, so maybe it's kind of surprising how surprised I was at just how hollywood it could sound in that hands of someone from Hollwood. But I was so enamoured with it's other potentialities that I guess it just never occurred to my that it would probably be able to sound kind of hollywood too.

So I don't think it's about having a pedestrian sul tasto demo. But there's a lot of "ode to a glacier'-esque topos here also, which isn't very hollywood at all.

But it isn't necessarily very Scandi noir either, in that the sound is very, very different. I guess more "hollywood", you could say. But a more helpful way to put it is to say that it hits a real sweet spot of all the texture of Scandi noir, but with it's own quality of ... clarity ... or something. Not necessarily a sound meant for moping about solving crime on a Sweedish Glacier. But a sound that can certainly sound great and bring whole new emotional textures to anyone who does happen to be moping about and/or solving crime on a sweedish glacier, if that's your thing.

Not that I'm any more interesting, in my own writing, in the Scandi-crime-drama-noir sound any more than the high-Hollywood elegance" sound (my latest composition, for which I've been experimenting with both Sunset and some of the conventional Scandi-noir libs, involves a (magic) cow named Penelope, who's not at all interesting is solving crime, Scandinavian or otherwise, nor is she the type of (magic) cow partial to High-Hollywood elegance ).

But my point here is that there's so much going within the musical possibilities of these supposedly "texture" libraries, so much still largely uncharted expressive space that goes entirely, entirely beyond that disproportionally represented (but still beautiful) ambient mush that an averagely talented cat could make just walking across a keyboard with any random patch from Sunset to Tundra or OACE selected, or the breathtaking high Hollywood Hollywood elegance of the official Sunset demos (each of which would require and *extremely* talented cat to pull off) or the "This glacier is a metaphor for the inter torment of man's existential dilemma" implicit in the Scandi noir marketing of certain other libraries, that ... well, I guess all I'm saying is that more demos would be great!


----------



## PeterN (Sep 17, 2021)

ism said:


> So I don't think it's about having a pedestrian sul tasto demo. But there's a lot of "ode to a glacier'-esque topos here also, which isn't very hollywood at all.
> 
> 
> But my point here is that there's so much going within the musical possibilities of these supposedly "texture" libraries, so much still largely uncharted expressive space that goes entirely, entirely beyond that disproportionally represented (but still beautiful) ambient mush that an averagely talented cat could make just walking across a keyboard with any random patch from Sunset to Tundra or OACE selected, or the breathtaking high Hollywood Hollywood elegance of the official Sunset demos (each of which would require and *extremely* talented cat to pull off) or the "This glacier is a metaphor for the inter torment of man's existential dilemma" implicit in the Scandi noir marketing of certain other libraries, that ... well, I guess all I'm saying is that more demos would be great!


Thats right - the Sul Tasto has no interest. Even if its the best Sul Tasto made, even hearing the word is irritating (after Spitfire destroyed the word - heh, TIC). Im curious if it can be used to create stuff beyond _nice textures_, bcs it appears to have this potential. Not only about shifting pitches, but maybe throwing a discord plugin on the changing string sound. Or something. Anyways, ... the decision is already done, ie to buy it, question is only when.


----------



## ism (Oct 7, 2021)

Just cataloguing some experiments of Sunset Strings (in advance of actually doing some writing).

And I though that maybe this very simple, almost accidental, noodle (with some semi-random Midnight piano notes plonked in for context - not a composition, literally a single take for the strings and another for the piano) might be worth sharing:





The discovery here being very specifically that the sheer sonority of the flautando with, very specifically, the short crescendo and long decrescendo is to die for. A thing of unique and powerful beauty in the sample library world in and of itself.

Edit - ignore that little bit of Vista mocking up King Kong at the end (the overlap was off screen in Logic when I rendered!)


----------



## PeterN (Oct 8, 2021)

I bought Sunset Strings recently and enjoyed it a lot. Been able to paint articulations not possible with other string libraries.

This may sound annoying, but being a fan of those pitch bends, I hope theres some (pay) update in some distant future, where the pitch bend focus is take further. Not as attack or release, but the main articulation, like in arabic strings. And then theres half up and whole up, but it could be taken to 1.5 up and 2 up.

Anyway, I can see how much hard work must have gone into this, so a well deserved break must be deserved. Hope this didnt sound annoying, just a fan of the pitch bends on strings.

Great library!

---

Edit, like in this Bond theme at 1.35. Strings main articulation down, without. sounding too arabic.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 9, 2021)

ism said:


> Just cataloguing some experiments of Sunset Strings (in advance of actually doing some writing).
> 
> And I though that maybe this very simple, almost accidental, noodle (with some semi-random Midnight piano notes plonked in for context - not a composition, literally a single take for the strings and another for the piano) might be worth sharing:
> 
> ...


----------



## ism (Oct 25, 2021)

New noodle, this time experimenting with three Sunset Strings tracks, with long/med, short/med and short/long crescendo/decrescendos (plus a little bit of textural cross fade, but trying to reign it in for subtly ...


----------



## ism (Oct 25, 2021)

This is getting to be a long list, but from the above noodle, add to my very favorite things about sunset Strings:

- the random harmonics when you only use them on a pedal note, and you use them subtly enough that they almost aren't perceptible as random harmonics, but rather, almost a kind of textural shimmery quality.

- A low C played on the Celli with the medium decrescendo at the end of a track. Just the sheer visceral sonority of it.

- how well they blend with Tallin, Genesis, Vista, EWC (so far)


----------



## ism (Oct 25, 2021)

Futchibon said:


>


I'm not sure if you're referring here to Sunset Strings vol. 2, or Sunset Woodwinds ... but I feel the same way.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 25, 2021)

ism said:


> I'm not sure if you're referring here to Sunset Strings vol. 2, or Sunset Woodwinds ... but I feel the same way.


I was refering to you to please give us more Sunset Strings 'noodles'! And thank you very much, that was wonderful


----------

